# Options and when - Updated again



## Toshiba

For those with options - this is the starting build weeks for those options.

34 - MR
36 - Ipod
38 - Phone Prep
40 - Garnet Red
42 - ISOFIX
49 - Sat nav 
48 - Shortshift

Delays
USB - 2007
Autopack - unkown


----------



## ali_2006TT

And what do you think would be the coresponding delivery dates?

...and what about 7spoke 19"'s?


----------



## Toshiba

plus 4 weeks.

I have no dates for 19s


----------



## Karcsi

Thanks Tosh. Clearly a man on a mission. 

Satnav DVD is week 45? Oooo!!! (Jumps up with excitement - figuratively only, of course). Do you know when MR is? If MR is similar, that could potentially bring my delivery date forward.


----------



## Johnnywb

Sorry for my ignorance Tosh, do those week numbers correspond to the week of the year (with week 1 being the first week of Jan??)

Didn't realise the short shift was a late build option. Rubbish.


----------



## Toshiba

36 is sept 4th
40 is oct 2nd
45 is nov 6th

Yes im on a mission and i've talked to everyone at Audi UK - those at the top know even less. My qS goes on the 11th Sept.

Dont have any other options dates - all are post Jan as far as i can find out.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> - those at the top know even less.


Is that possible?! :lol:

Highly commendable Tosh. A bottle of bubbly should await you at our first meet if you do manage to succeed. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

I'll let you know later. Im expecting another call today.


----------



## ezzie

Well done Tosh. Glad ipod confirmed once and for all. No mention of the parking sensors, still available from the start hopefully.


----------



## Iceman

You forgot the S-Line body and interior pack's. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba

ezzie said:


> Well done Tosh. Glad ipod confirmed once and for all. No mention of the parking sensors, still available from the start hopefully.


Thats the call back im waiting for.


----------



## Toshiba

Iceman said:


> You forgot the S-Line body and interior pack's. :wink:
> 
> Hans.


I didnt ask about all the options just the popular ones i know people had. i get the feeling europe will get the sline pack end of the year but i cant get anything about when its coming to the UK.

interior packs? i think this must be a europe only thing. Not even sure what it is.


----------



## VeeDubDan

Toshiba said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the S-Line body and interior pack's. :wink:
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask about all the options just the popular ones i know people had. i get the feeling europe will get the sline pack end of the year but i cant get anything about when its coming to the UK.
> 
> interior packs? i think this must be a europe only thing. Not even sure what it is.
Click to expand...

Any information you can find out please post! It appears your contacts have more of a clue than any dealer!!


----------



## ali_2006TT

I am surprised about the short shift gear box. This was never shown as a late option...are you sure on that one Tosh?

Somebody also mentioned on here that how your spec had been made up at the time of order would decide your new place in the Q. is this true or do you think small changes can be made in the next few weeks as dates are confirmed...(as I had been told at time of order)


----------



## Toshiba

I'm sure, I'm also told if you wait until tomorrow the dealers will get the update and they too will be able to confirm the same back to you.

Depends on the change.


----------



## tehdarkstar

ali_2006TT said:


> I am surprised about the short shift gear box. This was never shown as a late option...are you sure on that one Tosh?
> 
> Somebody also mentioned on here that how your spec had been made up at the time of order would decide your new place in the Q. is this true or do you think small changes can be made in the next few weeks as dates are confirmed...(as I had been told at time of order)


The sports suspension didn't show in the price list as being late too and when my dealer was entering the order on the system that we saw it as a week 45 option.

You can tweak your order before it goes into production and as long as the options you add aren't late options, it shouldn't change the build date. My car was confirmed for week 36 until I added the PDC and sports suspension and now the system says that the build week is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## squiggel

Mag Ride???

If they can give the info over the telephone, why cant they put it on their web site. Or is the one guy who can reprogram the configurator in Germany, and he's on his Summer holidays...


----------



## Toshiba

tehdarkstar said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised about the short shift gear box. This was never shown as a late option...are you sure on that one Tosh?
> 
> Somebody also mentioned on here that how your spec had been made up at the time of order would decide your new place in the Q. is this true or do you think small changes can be made in the next few weeks as dates are confirmed...(as I had been told at time of order)
> 
> 
> 
> The sports suspension didn't show in the price list as being late too and when my dealer was entering the order on the system that we saw it as a week 45 option.
> 
> You can tweak your order before it goes into production and as long as the options you add aren't late options, it shouldn't change the build date. My car was confirmed for week 36 until I added the PDC and sports suspension and now the system says that the build week is yet to be confirmed.
Click to expand...

No your car was not confirmed for week 36. no cars are or were confirmed (sorry no UK customer cars - only dealer demo cars) you may have had a scheduled date but this means nothing.


----------



## Toshiba

squiggel said:


> Mag Ride???
> 
> If they can give the info over the telephone, why cant they put it on their web site. Or is the one guy who can reprogram the configurator in Germany, and he's on his Summer holidays...


Mag Ride - i have asked the question, but im sure it Jan.

Configurator - its never been right even for the last model TT, so dont bank on this one being correct either.

Also asked for confirmation on
TPM (must be before 40 as i have a date of 40 with this option on)
BI Alloys
Parking


----------



## squiggel

Toshiba said:


> Mag Ride - i have asked the question, but im sure it Jan.


Thanks!


----------



## tehdarkstar

Toshiba said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised about the short shift gear box. This was never shown as a late option...are you sure on that one Tosh?
> 
> Somebody also mentioned on here that how your spec had been made up at the time of order would decide your new place in the Q. is this true or do you think small changes can be made in the next few weeks as dates are confirmed...(as I had been told at time of order)
> 
> 
> 
> The sports suspension didn't show in the price list as being late too and when my dealer was entering the order on the system that we saw it as a week 45 option.
> 
> You can tweak your order before it goes into production and as long as the options you add aren't late options, it shouldn't change the build date. My car was confirmed for week 36 until I added the PDC and sports suspension and now the system says that the build week is yet to be confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No your car was not confirmed for week 36. no cars are or were confirmed (sorry no UK customer cars - only dealer demo cars) you may have had a scheduled date but this means nothing.
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, you're right: It was a scheduled date, not a confirmed date.


----------



## tak

My dealer has said my car is scheduled for production in week 39 with the short shift option! What's going on?


----------



## Toshiba

The schedule dates on the system mean nothing - I keep saying this, but you're not listening. Audi will not be building based on these dates. If you ring your dealer and ask him to check Audi desktop today you/he will now see the info i gave above with regards options.

Shortshift is starting Week 40


----------



## TTonyTT

Hey Tosh

Thanks for all your work. Hope Audi are recognising your services to their customers in some appropriate way :wink:

Just got confirmation from my dealerman that iPod is now added to my spec and that the change hasn't impacted the build/delivery schedule. Wouldn't have been able to get that sorted without all the info here.


----------



## BMW330Ci

Toshiba said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Tosh. Glad ipod confirmed once and for all. No mention of the parking sensors, still available from the start hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the call back im waiting for.
Click to expand...

Tosh, as the Official TT Forum Audi CS liason officer, did AUK ever get back to you about the Parking Sensors ?

Much obliged.


----------



## Toshiba

I just hope someone gets a car when they wanted it - i'm not. Im not getting a discount either, but nevermind. Im happy if the info helps. Car still goes on the 11th of sept

Again i can only pass on what i've been told - it could all change next week when the cars hit the factory and they need 2million ipods and 3 million bose systems :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

BMW330Ci said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Tosh. Glad ipod confirmed once and for all. No mention of the parking sensors, still available from the start hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the call back im waiting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tosh, as the Official TT Forum Audi CS liason officer, did AUK ever get back to you about the Parking Sensors ?
> 
> Much obliged.
Click to expand...

One moment sir while i check my system....

thanks you for holding......

your call is important to us....

I dont have a mail as yet - i'll try and call later today, but i finish at 2pm today so might have to do it from the car this afternoon and post later tonight.


----------



## Gav150ttr

Toshiba said:


> For those with options - this is the starting build weeks for those options.
> 
> 36 - Ipod
> 38 - Phone Prep
> 40 - Isofix, Autopack, Garnet Red
> 45 - Sat nav (DVD)
> 48 - Shortshift
> 10 - USB


Just phoned and added the iPod, but My car is being bult Wk37 and it has the phone prep??

Gavin


----------



## Toshiba

I give in, i dont know how many times ive said it before - The dates are not real dates you are been told.

Phone your dealer back and ask your dealer to check Audi Desktop - Production & Supply Information for this week. you will find the information i stated in this tread.

I await your dealers replay/confirmation of what i've posted.


----------



## ali_2006TT

just to try and make you feel better Tosh....I understand what you are saying....The good thing about my dealer is that he has never given me a date as he must understand that these schedule dates are just missleading for his customers. He has told me that he would wait untill around now when orders are being CONFIRMED.

roll on next Thursday and then mid Nov!


----------



## bw64402

_"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink!"_

I'm not expecting mine till late December. That way i'll be pleasantly surprised if it arrives earlier! Thanks for all the info Tosh ... looking forward to hearing more next week.


----------



## tak

Your info is very helpful Tosh. Thanks. It's not that we're not listening ... we just don't want to believe it! What's the point of havng a schedule if it really means nothing..... seems Audi don't know the meaning of the word.

I phoned my dealer and asked him to check the situation on the short shift option ... he's getting back to me tomorrow. I'm getting tired of all the uncertainty and changes. I don't have a car at the moment having sold mine in expectation of the new one in week 39. I definately want the short shift option but don't want to wait another 2 months.... so if the delay is confirmed tomorrow, I think I'll just cancel my order. Oh well


----------



## Toshiba

I'm not meaning to be sharpe - This is a very emotive topic and the dealer are leading people on.It also gets people thinking how come hes got a date and i dont. I know 100% the info is now on the system now.

If i can i will get a screenshot of the info.

Not had a reply over the other options as yet.


----------



## TTonyTT

I was told definitely that mine would arrive w/beg 12th.

With the 3.2TFSi engine too :wink:

That;s the 12th of never ....


----------



## Toshiba

OK got an update back on options and when:-

36 - Ipod 
38 - Phone Prep Tyre Pressure Monitor, Parking Sensors, Bi Colour Alloys
40 - Isofix, Autopack, Garnet Red 
45 - Sat nav (DVD), sports/lowered. 
48 - Shortshift 
10 - USB

MR is listed as awaiting factory confirmation.

Again i was told ALL SCHEDULE dates mean nothing. Your date will go confirmed when you have a real date. ( 4 weeks prior to build)


----------



## Rebel

I visited my dealer today, because i wanted also the tyre-pressure control.
But it wasn't possible anymore. My car is going te be build in week 34, and nothing could be changed anymore. I will get him week 36-37 that's the second week of september.


----------



## Toshiba

LOL - Â£75 for the blank plate got to you didnt it!!


----------



## ezzie

Thanks Tosh. Good to see the acoustic sensors are available early on.


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> LOL - Â£75 for the blank plate goto you didnt it!!


 [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## benny

good work Tosh, any inkling about the s-line kits?


----------



## Toshiba

Sorry - not a bean. I'd like it myself. However i think i've spent more than enough on options so maybe its for the best.


----------



## tak

I've just had Tosh's dates of available options confirmed by my dealer. They are as Tosh has stated but he says short shift is week 38 and not week 48. I asked him to double check and he said he has it in black and white in front of him directly from Audi's production schedule memos (or whatever). He did not have information on parking sensors in front of him but said that was a later option (as already discussed on this forum). All the other dates are as Tosh stated.


----------



## Toshiba

I dont have my work laptop with (i couldnt be bothered to carry it so i left it at work) else i would check the mail. I may have read 48, not 38 - but im sure thats what it said.

The latter ones are not on the memo sent to dealers thursday so they wont yet know about them - i just got them off my contact as people directly asked me for them (they are correct).


----------



## mark88

Toshiba said:


> OK got an update back on options and when:-
> 
> 45 - Sat nav (DVD), sports/lowered.


sports/lowered? Is that S-Line? If not when is S-line available.

edit: sorry. I re-read the thread.


----------



## charliec1010

I spoke to my dealer on monday and he said the latest of my options was week 38, and I have both isofix and short-shift. which are specified here as week 40 and week 48.

My dealer was looking at the screen whilst he was talking to me (on the phone), so I have no reason to doubt him.

But either he's wrong or the dates listed here are ...

any ideas ?


----------



## ali_2006TT

charliec1010 said:


> I spoke to my dealer on monday and he said the latest of my options was week 38, and I have both isofix and short-shift. which are specified here as week 40 and week 48.
> 
> My dealer was looking at the screen whilst he was talking to me (on the phone), so I have no reason to doubt him.
> 
> But either he's wrong or the dates listed here are ...
> 
> any ideas ?


i would say he is still just going by your scheduled date and not a confirmed date???


----------



## charliec1010

ali_2006TT said:


> charliec1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to my dealer on monday and he said the latest of my options was week 38, and I have both isofix and short-shift. which are specified here as week 40 and week 48.
> 
> My dealer was looking at the screen whilst he was talking to me (on the phone), so I have no reason to doubt him.
> 
> But either he's wrong or the dates listed here are ...
> 
> any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> i would say he is still just going by your scheduled date and not a confirmed date???
Click to expand...

Perhaps, though he was actually reading the build weeks for the various features off the system. He specifically said that short-shift was week 38. Can anyone confirm whether it is or isn't ?


----------



## Toshiba

yes it is - ISOFIX is a WK40 option - thats whats holding mine back.
(i have the email and can see it now)


----------



## charliec1010

cheers tosh, so from your list, is Short-Shift week 48, or 38 as my dealer has told me ?


----------



## Toshiba

38. on my list - just typed it wrong :roll: 

they are next to each other after all.


----------



## Karcsi

Tosh realises Customer Services isn't such an easy job after all! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

i cant type but i can read :lol:

maybe some of the people on the CS team cant do either


----------



## charliec1010

cheers guys, all cleared up 

Ordered V6 Dolphin Grey with Red leather + lots of toys BTW - still not seen any pics of Dolphin Grey though !


----------



## Karcsi

Just for me to be clear: do our orders become final tomorrow, so no further changes possible?


----------



## Dr.Phibes

charliec1010 said:


> cheers guys, all cleared up
> 
> Ordered V6 Dolphin Grey with Red leather + lots of toys BTW - still not seen any pics of Dolphin Grey though !


Heres the Mk1 in Dolphin. Gives you some idea.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/mother/KJ52XEX.jpeg


----------



## Toshiba

Karcsi said:


> Just for me to be clear: do our orders become final tomorrow, so no further changes possible?


Your order will only go confirmed 4 weeks prior to build. once confirmed you can not change the spec.

The min dates for options are stated - This does not mean EVEN if you meet the options available list your car WILL goto confirmed (you might have ordered a basic model yesterday with no options and be right down at the bottom of the list - surly you would not expect this to go into production before others who have ordered ages ago). It becomes a lotto once you meet the requirement. Im told cars will be loaded based on order date/options date and slotted into schedule build week based on those two factors.

Guess it will all depend on how many of what Audi have got. Orders are/have been uploaded this week to the factory. At least once person has said they have a 'confirmed' date now.


----------



## Toshiba

Dr.Phibes said:


> charliec1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers guys, all cleared up
> 
> Ordered V6 Dolphin Grey with Red leather + lots of toys BTW - still not seen any pics of Dolphin Grey though !
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Mk1 in Dolphin. Gives you some idea.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/mother/KJ52XEX.jpeg
Click to expand...

Do they just clear paint the under coat?


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for me to be clear: do our orders become final tomorrow, so no further changes possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Your order will only go confirmed 4 weeks prior to build. once confirmed you can change the spec.
> 
> The min dates for options are stated - This does not mean EVEN if you meet the options available list your car WILL goto confirmed (you might have ordered a basic model yesterday with no options and be right down at the bottom of the list - surly you would not expect this to go into production before others who have ordered ages ago). It becomes a lotto once you meet the requirement. Im told cars will be loaded based on order date/options date and slotted into schedule build week based on those two factors.
> 
> Guess it will all depend on how many of what Audi have got. Orders are/have been uploaded this week to the factory. At least once person has said they have a 'confirmed' date now.
Click to expand...

Ah. So my order is unlikely to go "confirmed" until December - the last option being MR in January 2007. Ta.


----------



## Toshiba

correct. Order only go confirmed 4 weeks prior to build.


----------



## VeeDubDan

So working backwards and factoring in all the stages such as confirmation, building and shipping if my car is delivered March 1st what roughly would be the last date I'd be able to alter my spec?


----------



## Toshiba

you lazy sod!

rough guess Week 3ish, Week 9 is 1st March.
But it maybe built and sat in the rain and snow for weeks before - you just cant tell.


----------



## ali_2006TT

still no idea of when RS4 19's could be expected?


----------



## Toshiba

I will send and email tomorrow. Not sure i'll get an answer as ive asked audi to cancel my order.


----------



## ali_2006TT

why is that...did I miss something?


----------



## Toshiba

Over dates and trade in price. Waiting for a reply with regards to if i'd get back my deposit if i canceled. Just had enough.


----------



## ezzie

That's a shame. Hope you get it resolved whichever way you prefer.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Over dates and trade in price. Waiting for a reply with regards to if i'd get back my deposit if i canceled. Just had enough.


Surely you expected a sh1tty price for yours in p/x - you do own an Audi? And the date thing, you were the one telling us that until the factory confirms it's all bull coming from the dealer. So what happened?


----------



## Toshiba

I didnt expects to be butt loved by the dealer this hard.

Dates - I ordered in sept last year and im not going to be the first in the car which was the whole idea. I know when my car will hit the factory.

Im considering my option over the car. Just feel let down, raped. no discount and below book trade in.

Guess i will just have to payup. :?


----------



## ezzie

Before the car arrives, might it be worth a try to endeavour to sell current car in autotrader or pistonhead or even ebay.


----------



## Karcsi

ezzie said:


> Before the car arrives, might it be worth a try to endeavour to sell current car in autotrader or pistonhead or even ebay.


Ditto. I managed to sell my A3 for a grand more than the dealer offered me; which had been a below book offer, as with you. The 2nd hand car market is very slow at the moment, and dealers do not want our cars. I took me 4 weeks to sell mine through autotrader.


----------



## tak

Hey Tosh, you can't expect Audi to offer any decent part exchange for their own cars. A few years ago I wanted to sell my TT (225 immaculate etc etc).... was probably worth approx 17k ... Audi ofered 8k for it! and gave some bull about that's how much it was worth. I offered to buy every similar TT from their dealership at that price and any other TT they could get their hands on ... needless to say they went quiet. Sold it on e bay recently ... probably for about Â£1.5k less than if I had persisted on Autotrader. Market is slow but your TT may take a further drop after the new one becomes established ... best to sell it now!


----------



## Toshiba

Car goes on the 11th - maybe that date is important from a MKII point of view :wink:


----------



## Karcsi

Popped into my dealer today. As expected, none (that's right, NONE) of their customers have been given a build date.

The dealership, on the other than, have a couple of 3.2s ready for shipping (S-tronic and a manual) and a 2.0T will come a few weeks later.

The dealer showed me his latest bulletin - from Wednesday last. He said that the factory management meet from Monday to Wednesday to discuss rpoduction 4 weeks in advance, and then issue this bulletin on Wednesday. All the dates were as Tosh has posted, other than DVD sat nav, which is week 49 rather than 45.

It also said that there is a shortage of CD based Sat nav units, and those are delayed until week 38 (IIRC).

I was interested to see what it said about MR. But the only reference to it was a couple lines saying that the brake calipers will not be painted on the launch cars (demo cars, I would think) but will be for customer cars. From this, I assume that MR will be available from day 1. The dealer thinks the same.

So on this basis, the dealer guesses the car should be with them in the first couple of weeks of January. But things can change - as comparing the pricelist to this bulletin shows.


----------



## Toshiba

MR is currently listed as not available (awaiting info) on the latest emails from the factory i saw. DVD - didnt know about it going back but im hearing they Audi having problems with a number of options.

Dont forget the info is changing weekly.

On another note dealers said they are expecting their demo car end of next week/start of following week so they are starting to come through.

My car is not listed as confirmed yet - but i wouldnt expect it to be.


----------



## TTonyTT

So this launch was "planned" then, was it? The way it sounds, a couple of German guys had a chat in the bierkeller over lunch, knocked up some Photoshop pics in the afternoon, and suddenly it all got out of control.

Whatever happenned to German efficiency???

I presume that someone has confirmed that the body panels will be available on the right day? And someone else has ordered in the steering wheels?


----------



## Toshiba

Guess we will all have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Karcsi

According to my dealer, there is no official launch day for the UK. Germany will try to synchronise dealerships getting their cars (so not to disadvantage any of them), but it is up to them to handle their public relations to get "bums on car seats". He said, with all the new models coming out this year, there is really no need for a launch day, as customer awareness is good enough.


----------



## Bryn

Karcsi said:


> I was interested to see what it said about MR. But the only reference to it was a couple lines saying that the brake calipers will not be painted on the launch cars (demo cars, I would think) but will be for customer cars. From this, I assume that MR will be available from day 1. The dealer thinks the same.


I was down at my dealership today giving them mary hell about all these alleged delays. I was shown the exact same information on screen about MR and there is NO delay showing on this option. In fact, i have had a guarantee from Crawley Audi that my order will go confirmed Monday/Tuesday next week and delivery will be week 41-42. They are so confident on delivery that they have agreed to knock a grand off list if it does not arrive within 4 weeks of the said date. Another option they have agreed to is for me to hang onto the V6 and they will stand on the part ex price given for August until delivery regardless of when it would be.

I went away feeling much happier about things because they must be pretty confident to offer any of the above.


----------



## Rebel

According my dealer the launch will be he first week of september, but till so far he didn't got a car. He has ordered three MK'2 for in the showroom at the launch.


----------



## Karcsi

Bryn said:


> In fact, i have had a guarantee from Crawley Audi that my order will go confirmed Monday/Tuesday next week and delivery will be week 41-42. They are so confident on delivery that they have agreed to knock a grand off list if it does not arrive within 4 weeks of the said date. Another option they have agreed to is for me to hang onto the V6 and they will stand on the part ex price given for August until delivery regardless of when it would be.
> 
> I went away feeling much happier about things because they must be pretty confident to offer any of the above.


  That's confidence for you. What say if I, sort of, give Gyor a visit while I'm over there in September? :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Karcsi said:


> What say if I, sort of, give Gyor a visit while I'm over there in September? :lol:


Errr...I dont get it! whats Gyor? :?


----------



## ezzie

The location of the TT factory in Hungary. What sort of TT fan are you?


----------



## deb_fswm

Toshiba said:


> I didnt expects to be butt loved by the dealer this hard.
> 
> Dates - I ordered in sept last year and im not going to be the first in the car which was the whole idea. I know when my car will hit the factory.
> 
> Im considering my option over the car. Just feel let down, raped. no discount and below book trade in.
> 
> Guess i will just have to payup. :?


Forgive me for being nosey.... did you resolve it, get your deposit back? We're now worrying a bit that we're going to be offered a really crap px price for the QS


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was interested to see what it said about MR. But the only reference to it was a couple lines saying that the brake calipers will not be painted on the launch cars (demo cars, I would think) but will be for customer cars. From this, I assume that MR will be available from day 1. The dealer thinks the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I was down at my dealership today giving them mary hell about all these alleged delays. I was shown the exact same information on screen about MR and there is NO delay showing on this option. In fact, i have had a guarantee from Crawley Audi that my order will go confirmed Monday/Tuesday next week and delivery will be week 41-42. They are so confident on delivery that they have agreed to knock a grand off list if it does not arrive within 4 weeks of the said date. Another option they have agreed to is for me to hang onto the V6 and they will stand on the part ex price given for August until delivery regardless of when it would be.
> 
> I went away feeling much happier about things because they must be pretty confident to offer any of the above.
Click to expand...

You are correct - NO delay will be showing on this option as its due to come out in January, hence its not delayed.
IF your car was to be built in WK37 it would have gone confirmed either thursday last, else will do so this Tuesday.

I've not been wrong on any of the options as people have discovered - MR is not available from day 1 trust me. At least you will get 1k off and to keep you car

However there IS a way around the delay - the dealer CAN order the car as a showroom demo car and the delay DOES not apply to these models.


----------



## Toshiba

deb_fswm said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt expects to be butt loved by the dealer this hard.
> 
> Dates - I ordered in sept last year and im not going to be the first in the car which was the whole idea. I know when my car will hit the factory.
> 
> Im considering my option over the car. Just feel let down, raped. no discount and below book trade in.
> 
> Guess i will just have to payup. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for being nosey.... did you resolve it, get your deposit back? We're now worrying a bit that we're going to be offered a really crap px price for the QS
Click to expand...

No didnt get it resolved, didnt get deposit back. All you can do is get a price from the dealer and cry. They have you by the wosits.


----------



## deb_fswm

:evil: I don't want to get this bumped to the Flame room, but I bet you can imagine the words coming into my head. If we lose the deposit, f**k it, i'm just fed up with being treated like a piece of crap. Private sale me-thinks.


----------



## Toshiba

Im sure if i pushed i could get the deposit back, Audi cant deliver the car in the time frame i need.


----------



## Karcsi

Surely both of you knew roughly how much they were worth, and what the hit would be? Otherwise, why sign up for a new car? Why don't both of you try and sell your cars privately?


----------



## Toshiba

I ordered mine so long ago the dealer would NOT give a trade in value so it was somewhat a leap of faith that i would get a FAIR price.

I am selling mine private (a Â£100 more than the dealer offered) as i dont want them to make money on me. However if it doesnt sell its not hardship i will give it the dealer.
Audi dealers are just been gits over TT trade prices - all models.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> Im sure if i pushed i could get the deposit back, Audi cant deliver the car in the time frame i need.


When I was down at the dealers on Saturday I gave the sales bod some grief about my deposit as well. 
His response was very positive and said he would return it if that was what i really wanted. He went on to explain that he could sell my car three times over so returning my deposit If i so wished was not a problem for him.


----------



## Toshiba

And thats why they are giving crap trade ins coz they can sell the MKIIs they have 10 times over and are simply cashing in.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> And thats why they are giving crap trade ins coz they can sell the MKIIs they have 10 times over and are simply cashing in.


It's to be expected there are a two very negative factors at the moment for the MKI that are not helping: New model just out, and new reg on the way worst possible time to chop in really but thats life.

Not everyone will agree but IMO higher priced MKI's are going to fall through the floor over the next six months or so - I'm glad to be getting out to be honest.


----------



## ezzie

Some crumb of comfort is at least if you do opt for the mk2 it will hold its value for a while. Well at least till they start producing 50,000 a year of them.


----------



## Toshiba

lol, thanks :roll:


----------



## deb_fswm

Toshiba said:


> I ordered mine so long ago the dealer would NOT give a trade in value so it was somewhat a leap of faith that i would get a FAIR price


Similar situation for us although ours was a fairly new order, leap of faith definitely.. never again.


----------



## Toshiba

lesson learned i think - i wont get caught a 2nd time.


----------



## deb_fswm

Too right, the thieving gypsy b*****s.

QS is going up for sale this evening once we sort out photos. Anyone interested??  Will put it in the for sale section on here too. Tosh, you've advertised in there, had a good response?


----------



## deb_fswm

Too right, the thieving gypsy b*****s.

QS is going up for sale this evening once we sort out photos. Anyone interested??  Will put it in the for sale section on here too. Tosh, you've advertised in there, had a good response?


----------



## deb_fswm

Too right, the thieving gypsy b*****s.

QS is going up for sale this evening once we sort out photos. Anyone interested??  Will put it in the for sale section on here too. Tosh, you've advertised in there, had a good response?


----------



## deb_fswm

Too right, the thieving gypsy b*****s.

QS is going up for sale this evening once we sort out photos. Anyone interested??  Will put it in the for sale section on here too. Tosh, you've advertised in there, had a good response?


----------



## Bryn

Well guys if itâ€™s any consolation iâ€™ve just been shafted as well
Tosh was right MR is NOT available until January 07 I just had a call from the dealer telling me there is no way they can deliver as agreed.
This whole deal was struck on the current value of my V6 and now things have changed immeasurably!
They are still standing on the offer of a grand off list to compensate if I hand it back this month or I take aâ€™ leap of faithâ€ like you guys and have what they give me in January.

I know how Tosh must of felt the other day now - completely let down and fuming angry.

The sales bod is getting back to me with what I hope is a better offer so iâ€™ll keep you posted.

Makes me feel really nervous when Iâ€™m this F***ing angry


----------



## deb_fswm

Sorry for the duped posts, my mac went a bit freaky. It won't let me delete them.. any help mods? I'll slap my wrists myself


----------



## deb_fswm

Bryn said:


> Well guys if itâ€™s any consolation iâ€™ve just been shafted as well
> Tosh was right MR is NOT available until January 07 I just had a call from the dealer telling me there is no way they can deliver as agreed.
> This whole deal was struck on the current value of my V6 and now things have changed immeasurably!
> They are still standing on the offer of a grand off list to compensate if I hand it back this month or I take aâ€™ leap of faithâ€ like you guys and have what they give me in January.
> 
> I know how Tosh must of felt the other day now - completely let down and fuming angry.
> 
> The sales bod is getting back to me with what I hope is a better offer so iâ€™ll keep you posted.
> 
> Makes me feel really nervous when Iâ€™m this F***ing angry


Really grates doesn't it? They shouldn't make promises they can't keep, it gets peoples backs up. Maybe some loss of faith in the brand is their twisted aim?


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> Well guys if itâ€™s any consolation iâ€™ve just been shafted as well
> Tosh was right MR is NOT available until January 07 I just had a call from the dealer telling me there is no way they can deliver as agreed.
> This whole deal was struck on the current value of my V6 and now things have changed immeasurably!
> They are still standing on the offer of a grand off list to compensate if I hand it back this month or I take aâ€™ leap of faithâ€ like you guys and have what they give me in January.
> 
> I know how Tosh must of felt the other day now - completely let down and fuming angry.
> 
> The sales bod is getting back to me with what I hope is a better offer so iâ€™ll keep you posted.
> 
> Makes me feel really nervous when Iâ€™m this F***ing angry


Sorry to hear that - i was going to disagree further last night and tell you, you didnt have a hope in hell however i thought i'd just leave it a few days and let audi break the news as you would never believe me over the dealer. (these new pills are great)

The dates i posted on the options are 100% correct. They have come from the very top of Audi but im not saying anymore than that. I will continiue to share anything and everything i hear - im not in the good books so i may have used all may favours. However dates are still moving about a little.

Dont you just love dealers.


----------



## Johnnywb

I spoke to my dealer the other day and he reckons i'm looking at a february delivery now. Great. may as well wait til March and have an 07 registration, even tho i'll have a private plate on it it'll help a bit on resale. Really fed up at the moment, almost wishing i'd gone for the Brera now


----------



## ezzie

Sorry to hear about that Bryn.

If you are not very attached to MR, bag the grand, save a grand and get your car in October.


----------



## Toshiba

And install a blank switch - placebo.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> as you would never believe me over the dealer


Tosh dont get me wrong mate I was never disbelieving you I was just following the advise and information given by the bod that actually sold me the car.

He's just called back with what he claims is a better offer:

a. They take the car in January and give me 1k less than this months price and then a grand off list. (basically I get to keep the car right up to the wire but take a further grand hit)

b. I hand the car back this month bag the money and then get a grand off list. Suppose I could buy an old dog to smoke around in until January but is it worth it for saving a grand? An old smoker will prob cost 500ish when I could have a TT.

The upshot is i'm going to take a further hit of a grand through no fault of my own - bloody annoying :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Apart from stamping on the dealers head what do people think i should do?


----------



## Toshiba

Go with option A - you know the extent (or a least limit) your loss between now and then.

No offence taken - we all get wound up with this and hope the dealer is doing his best for us. However Audi dont always seem to tell everyone everything.


----------



## Karcsi

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you would never believe me over the dealer
> 
> 
> 
> Tosh dont get me wrong mate I was never disbelieving you I was just following the advise and information given by the bod that actually sold me the car.
> 
> He's just called back with what he claims is a better offer:
> 
> a. They take the car in January and give me 1k less than this months price and then a grand off list. (basically I get to keep the car right up to the wire but take a further grand hit)
> 
> b. I hand the car back this month bag the money and then get a grand off list. Suppose I could buy an old dog to smoke around in until January but is it worth it for saving a grand? An old smoker will prob cost 500ish when I could have a TT.
> 
> The upshot is i'm going to take a further hit of a grand through no fault of my own - bloody annoying :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Apart from stamping on the dealers head what do people think i should do?
Click to expand...

Don't you mean you win which every deal you go with? Either you get to do the same deal in January as you would now (a grand less for yours and off list = NIL) and have use of the car in the meantime for free; or you give them the car now, get a grand and then sort out a cheap car.

Basically, if you can get alternative transport between now and January for less than a grand, then go with the "now" deal. If you can't (or the saving is not worth the hassle) then go with the "then" deal.

I wish my dealer was this accommodating. He didn't even want to forego Â£65 to make the sums round down to the nearest Â£100. So I don't know why you're complaining. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

I got a 1p


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> I got a 1p


Such grace and favours for the select few at just outrageous. Off with his head! 

Just thought (hurrah!), isn't it ridiculous that the more you are willing to pay for your TT (albeit, getting more options) the longer you have to wait for the privilege? Looking at parallels, that would mean Porsche, Maybach etc customers should in prinicipal have to wait decades for their cars! Audi, you are an ar$e!


----------



## ezzie

I haven't even go that. However, whole relationship with dealer has been very casual. Even though specified, ordered and car is expected early October, yet to sign a single piece of paper. Didn't even get a receipt for my deposit, other than being on my credit card. I wonder if I can haggle for a last minute 1p off. 

Its jolly nice in this day and age that one's word suffices.


----------



## Toshiba

mines only the rounding.

However if the leather even marks or smells funy it will be back for a warranty claim, the engine misses a beat it will be a warranty claim, the car look dirty warranty claim.

They are going to have their hands full is all im saying. I pay full price - i expect full service.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> mines only the rounding.
> 
> However if the leather even marks or smells funy it will be back for a warranty claim, the engine misses a beat it will be a warranty claim, the car look dirty warranty claim.
> 
> They are going to have their hands full is all im saying. I pay full price - i expect full service.


That's one bonus. I/my family have got so many freebies from the dealer in the past, and the service is impeccable, that I don't begrudge them the full price.


----------



## Bryn

Well now that i've got a bit of time to kill, like five f***ing months! :twisted:
I've found myself leafing through the brochure again considering further options. 
If I was to amend my order to include iPod prep and multi function steering wheel what would the score be with delivery? could I still expect it to arrive in Jan 07 - Tosh you out there?


----------



## Toshiba

Depends what you mean - ie drop MR or just add the other options.

If your dealer has no allocation this year it will make no difference.
If it is the options only that is delaying your car a change of options to remove the delay will indeed move your order up the list (to approx wk 42-44 as i understand it) how im getting mixed messages that the build list is full upto nov at the present time. I cant confirm this tho.

Try ringing other dealers with you spec and asking them when you could expect the car is my best advice.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Try ringing other dealers with you spec and asking them when you could expect the car is my best advice.


  Are you advocating trusting the word of a dealer intent on gaining your custom?


----------



## Toshiba

me never!


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> Depends what you mean - ie drop MR or just add the other options.


No I was just thinking of adding those two options to the origianal spec but obviously I dont want to make matters worst thats all :?

Spec is:
STronic
Mag Ride
Turbines
and then the two additions: Ipod prep and multi function S/wheel


----------



## Toshiba

No, wont make a diff - MR is the problem with you car and thats whats causing the delay. If you want them add them now.

And 3.2 im hoping.

Plus you get more time to save for the new options.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> No, wont make a diff - MR is the problem with you car and thats whats causing the delay. If you want them add them now.
> 
> Plus you get more time to save for the new options.


Cheers Tosh i'm starting to wonder if this is some sort of 'Audi marketing master plan' extending delivery times so we all start killing time by considering further options :twisted:


----------



## ChinsVXR

I personally think that people ordering MR are taking a bit of a risk.

My last TT eater - the VXR had the option of IDC - interative damper control. Push the sports button, firm up the ride, sharpen throttle response etc.

It became recognised that whilst it was a great system for Germany, on UK roads it didnt work. Its only real benefit on UK roads were places such as the A roads at Brands Hatch, Donnington etc.

One question to ask is if the MR has been retuned for UK roads. Could be a grand wasted and proper road test on UK roads might kill it off as a desirable option.

I'd deselect the option and save the dosh, and get your car earlier. It will be a long Christmas otherwise :roll:

Jonathan


----------



## Bryn

ChinsVXR said:


> Could be a grand wasted and proper road test on UK roads might kill it off as a desirable option.


Personally I dont think so. From what i've read MR is probably the single most important option because it's integral to the dynamics of the new TT (as long as it works of course). Assuming it does work, in the near future a non MR equipped MKII could be seen by some as not being quite the ticket - sort of a MK one and a half if you like and not so desirable.


----------



## Toshiba

but it makes no dif unless you are on a track.


----------



## PATT

> but it makes no dif unless you are on a track.


Ditto - Racing = Yes : day 2 day = No :!:


----------



## Bryn

PATT said:


> Ditto - Racing = Yes : day 2 day = No :!:


But I race day 2 day - every day!


----------



## ChinsVXR

Bryn said:


> PATT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto - Racing = Yes : day 2 day = No :!:
> 
> 
> 
> But I race day 2 day - every day!
Click to expand...

So you should of bought the 2.0T and remaped it if speed is your thing :lol:


----------



## Bryn

ChinsVXR said:


> So you should of bought the 2.0T and remaped it if speed is your thing :lol:


255bhp through the front wheels  = speed (eventually)

250bhp with Quattro and MR 8) = speed (instantly) :lol: :wink:


----------



## ChinsVXR

Bryn said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you should of bought the 2.0T and remaped it if speed is your thing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 255bhp through the front wheels  = speed (eventually)
> 
> 250bhp with Quattro and MR 8) = speed (instantly) :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

But with my extra 20odd bhp/ton and 40lbft/ton I can afford a bit of tyre laying and still stroll away 

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

Don't you get a free baseball cap and trakkie with the 20T :lol: 
I raise your chip'd lowly 20T FWD moving backwards smoke maker and add a turbo to the 3.2 :roll:


----------



## ChinsVXR

Toshiba said:


> [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Don't you get a free baseball cap and trakkie with the 20T :lol:
> I raise your chip'd lowly 20T FWD moving backwards smoke maker and add a turbo to the 3.2 :roll:


I did an evaluation on the 2.0T vs 3.2 and prefered the baseball cap and trakkie .

The thought of a having to sign at stores for a pipe, slipper and driving gloves in a 3.2 4x4 Limo TT version didnt appeal.

I'll call you on the 3.2 Turbo. Cant see you getting to the first corner before running out of fuel 

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

If you want the engine out of noddies toy car dont let me talk you round.

Us in the know - know :wink:


----------



## Rico2006

Can I Play too?

Does the 3.2 need the Quattro to get it out of the field you end up in after cornering too fast and the weight of a V6 lump takes you off the road? :lol:

You lot don't make the decision between models any easier!

It won't be any easier to decide even when a 2.0TQ exists either (not that I can wait that long)


----------



## Chunk

The exhausts, standard options, quattro, shiny shield, swayed me... Mainly the quattro... then the back end pics 

edit... and also the missus poking me to get the 3.2 - top girl


----------



## Rico2006

Yeah, you're not wrong!

The turbines, leather and other bits start to really add up on a 2.0T

I was so tempted by 37mpg but am being lured away by the overall cost comparisons

Someone was clever in the pricing of the TT2 - I guess options are the way to make serious profit.

I just want one now


----------



## Toshiba

20T if you just want the looks.
3.2V6 if you want a real sports coupe.


----------



## TT Law

Toshiba said:


> 20T if you just want the looks.
> 3.2V6 if you want a real sports coupe.


Not strictly true.

For me the real car will come in the 2.0T quattro.

Don't wish to wait until 2008 so 2.0T FWD will do nicely to fill the gap.

I know you don't buy a car to make money but the 3.2 will not be as successful as the 2.0T residual wise and I want to limit my losses.

The 3.2 will sound better and will go better in poor road conditions but the extra money is just not worth it for me.

For Â£27500 (2.5k less than V6) I get:

BOSE
Xenons
Magnetic Ride
Extended Black leather

Milltek exhaust will go on with the two pipe output as soon as available. Gloss grill is Â£95 to change and 19" RS4's for less than a grand (and I keep original wheels)

To be honest I don't think many are buying for 'the driving experience' anyway. The car is about looks and thats what sells it.

Steve

Steve


----------



## Toshiba

Its all subjective and a guess around what will or could happen to prices. The prices may fall through the floor as all the 20T FWD sellup and get the 20TQ models. Then again they may not depending on the power output offered on the new Q model

Again - the S/RS could come out and have the 3.2FSI with a turbo slapped on it and cost 1k more than then the old 3.2 so the 3.2's take a slapping.

My guess is that 20T will drop more than the 3.2 due to most TT owners wanting q models and only getting the 20T as a stop gap until it arrives with a semi good power output >240bhp (like you).

Mine will be going in 12-18months so im sure i will be fine either way.

Main question is though - if people are happy with the 20T why mod it to look like a 3.2 model :wink:
Plus all the money spent (3k) on options and upgrades will be lost - so if its a stop gap car why not take a std one and save some money. Make more sense to get a Std V6. less loss.

(not been funny only asking).


----------



## deb_fswm

Stealer phoned us this afternoon, expects the car to be build week 34, but says that may change... Also, he said we shouldn't expect to get anything like 20k for the car, would likely be a lot less, possibly around 18k. Surely he's taking the pi**?? It's an 06 car with less than 5k miles on it ffs.


----------



## Toshiba

Hi debbie,

I've got (lots) more than that on mine and its older and with more miles on.

Tell him you will order from else where thats a joke.

Car cant be 34 - it would already be in confirmed build stage (ALL cars go to confirmed build 4 weeks before been build so if went confirmed next week (34) it would be a week 38 build car).

Dealers talk such crap - slap him


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Its all subjective and a guess around what will or could happen to prices. The prices may fall through the floor as all the 20T FWD sellup and get the 20TQ models. Then again they may not depending on the power output offered on the new Q model


The 3.2 will be just as affected by this, if not more - depending on the hp and price of the 2.0TQ.


----------



## Karcsi

deb_fswm said:


> Stealer phoned us this afternoon, expects the car to be build week 34, but says that may change... Also, he said we shouldn't expect to get anything like 20k for the car, would likely be a lot less, possibly around 18k. Surely he's taking the pi**?? It's an 06 car with less than 5k miles on it ffs.


What's that, Â£10k in 6 months? They must be living in cloud cookoo land. Lowest price low mileage example on autotrader is Â£23,500. Sod the dealer, sell it privately. It still has 2.5 years warranty left and it is the model to get of the Mk1. At the moment there is not one private example on autotrader that I can see. The cheapest example is Â£21,000, with 10k miles extra and 6 months older. You should get way way more than what they are offering.


----------



## Toshiba

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all subjective and a guess around what will or could happen to prices. The prices may fall through the floor as all the 20T FWD sellup and get the 20TQ models. Then again they may not depending on the power output offered on the new Q model
> 
> 
> 
> The 3.2 will be just as affected by this, if not more - depending on the hp and price of the 2.0TQ.
Click to expand...

Not sure about that. When the q comes it out it will be priced between the two, but the V6 will still be seen as the daddy. The car will then have 3 prices levels on the used car market and this could well sure up the 3.2 price to as dealer have to price all three models to sell.

However who know, dealers seem to be a law to themselves.


----------



## Toshiba

Thought i'd check the stats and see what the real position is with regards money.

32V6
Cost New ('04) Â£ 28327 
Franchised Dealer Â£ 22560 
Independent Dealer Â£ 21785 
Private Good Â£ 20420 
Private Poor Â£ 17505 
Part Exchange Â£ 18865

retained 2yrs 0.6659%

18T 225
Cost New ('04) Â£ 27557 
Franchised Dealer Â£ 20650 
Independent Dealer Â£ 19935 
Private Good Â£ 18690 
Private Poor Â£ 16020 
Part Exchange Â£ 17265

retained 2yrs 0.6265%

18T 180
Cost New ('04) Â£ 25307 
Franchised Dealer Â£ 19255 
Independent Dealer Â£ 18590 
Private Good Â£ 17430 
Private Poor Â£ 14940 
Part Exchange Â£ 16100

retained 2yrs 0.6361%

Based on the history the cheaper car will lose more money in the short term - didnt look past two years as i dont keep a car that long.


----------



## ChinsVXR

When we look at history, you have to take into account that most people that bought a TT had to have quattro.

No serious drivers bought the old shape for driving ability - it was poor at best. If people had been given the choice of quattro or non quattro from day one, my guess is the old hairdressers and non car enthusiasts that bought the old shape would of gone non quattro. When the non quattro option came out, the old TT looked like an old Sierra and therefore residuals across the board are suffering.

With the new shape, you will find diehard TT people wanting the biggest engine to satisfy their shortcoming elsewhere 

CAP's predicted residuals strongly favour the 2.0T. Quattro is there for people that need aids and dont have the skills to control a car. Its only got 250bhp and most modern cars like your common garden Astra can deal with that through the front wheels.

I'll take the 2.0T, remap it to make it faster than the 3.2 limo. When the real TT gets released with 265 and a remap able to take it to over 300bhp I'll take that, or an S3. The 3.2 will IMHO be a bit of a lemon in the second hand market in 18 months to 2 years.

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

[smiley=pimp2.gif] what have you been smoking?

Sierra - are you registered blind?
Guess your historys not that good - Europe got the FWD from the start and it did not out sell the quattro versions. Not sure where you made that up from.

FWD version are = to the quattro 180 (60% mark) better than 95% of the cars on the market so not sure how you think the 180FWD caused prices to drop. Thats over supply and a new model.

Real TT - Agree the current 20T is not a real option :lol: 
No serious car driver gets FWD :lol:


----------



## DonaldC

Sorry Jonathon and everyone else on this same record.

Arguments for and against the 2.0T and 3.2 are becoming extremely boring and too much nonsense is coming out.

The new TT is a great car and both engines are good. Everyone should choose the one that fits within their wallet and aspirations; both will be fun and good to drive never mind the skill of the driver. As for residuals, who knows what will happen, but I suspect there will only be a couple of percent difference either way over which is more robust. Residuals are not likely to drop like a stone and the you should put a smilie at the end of your statement about lemons because its plain nonsense.

As for options, choose the toys that will give you most pleasure (driving or pushing buttons) but with a passing thought to what a future owner would like; but the pleasure of the first owner should take precedence. 8)

Does anyone remember the discussions (and arguments) about the engines available for the mark I at launch and the furore of whether Audi were going to give us a proper V6 engine? Anyone, Bueller? :?:

Wee rant over. :twisted:

Donald


----------



## europameister

I've ordered a 2.0T as a company car and it is due to be delivered to me mid Oct by the dealer.

18" Bi colours.
Condor Grey.
Short Shift.

The 2.0T makes a lot of sense as company choice, with low emissions and decent performance. In real world I would guess that there is not too much performance difference between the two cars but financially the V6 does not make sense as a company car.

I can't understand what all the fuss about "quattro" is! Four wheel drive cars are dull to drive and it is not as if the TT has Evo/STi power to tame. I guess traction will be improved over the 2.0T but handling will not be improved by the additional weight of the quattro mechanicals and heavier V6 engine.

I understand the heritage of "quattro" however with modern traction control and electronics it is largely a gimmick but an important marketing tool for Audi.

I can imagine a lot of private buyers will plump for the additional power of the V6 and load it up with options whereas the 2.0T like mine will be fleet cars in poverty spec. How this will effect residuals is anyones guess?

RWD is the most desirable for any performance car, so of you want a TT because it looks good (thats why coupes exist) choose the 2.0T, keep the options to a minimum and buy an E30 M3 with the money you saved. Then you can have some real fun at the weekend!

Which just shows that everyones situation is different and everyones opinion will not match yours. People on this forum are obviously passionate about the new TT but to me it is just a company car, I'm not even excited about it coming!

I'll drive it M-F and look forward to the weekend when I will drive my weekend car.

I realise you will think i am bonkers but I'm sick and tired of reading about 2.0T v 3.2 V6. In my eyes they are both very good cars and you choose which one suits you. Just lay off each other and when they finally arrive, please enjoy them whatever you have chosen!!

P.S my other car is an E30 M3!! :lol:


----------



## Rebel

" FWD is not for people who likes driving?"
Dear Tosh, please tell me, which circuits did you visited with the QS?
I like driving a lot ,and with my FWD MK1 i drove on Spa (Belgium) and several years on the Nurburgring as well on the F1 circuit as on the Nordloop. (nordschleife)

I'll find it okee that you will take a Quatro for going to your work and going to the bakkery or butcher. But i'll think that i will have more fun off driving a 2.0 TFSI on the limit than a 3.2 for showing off with some badges on the back.

That's why i chosen the Magnetic Ride option. Because that's a more funfactor than a glossy front or the difference off two exhaust pipes on one site or one at each site.

In the netherlands, ass well in germany, the best resale prices were for the 180 bhp and not the 225 bhp.

@Debbie, you did waited too long to get rid off your MK1.
The longer you wait, there will be more and more cars on the market these coming months, the prices will go faster down now.


----------



## PATT

> Wee rant over.


Well said - Each to their own 8)


----------



## Toshiba

Can i have my topic back now pls?

If you want to rant about which model is better ( :roll: ) feel free to start your own topic.


----------



## DonaldC

Tosh,

Rant was necessary to get this back on topic! :lol: 
And I won't mention the fact that you have been winding this 2.0 Vs 3.2 thinky up a little yourself! :lol:

So back on track - any new dates?

Cheers all
Donald


----------



## Toshiba

DonaldC said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Rant was necessary to get this back on topic! :lol:
> And I won't mention the fact that you have been winding this 2.0 Vs 3.2 thinky up a little yourself! :lol:
> 
> So back on track - any new dates?
> 
> Cheers all
> Donald


I know, hence why i asked for it back to draw a line under it all and move on.

Im married - dont do dates anymore  
I think we have all the dates now, unless someone is after something ive missed.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> unless someone is after something ive missed.


Well now that you mention it :roll:

I'm considering dropping the MR option in the hope that I can get the car sooner and going for the Sport Suspension instead - any idea on delivery for the SS option?


----------



## deb_fswm

Toshiba said:


> Hi debbie,
> 
> I've got (lots) more than that on mine and its older and with more miles on.
> 
> Tell him you will order from else where thats a joke.
> 
> Car cant be 34 - it would already be in confirmed build stage (ALL cars go to confirmed build 4 weeks before been build so if went confirmed next week (34) it would be a week 38 build car).
> 
> Dealers talk such crap - slap him


Thought so, bloody dealer.... I'm just waiting for him indoors to sort out the digi photos, then I'm putting it up on ebay and auto trader. Simply can't afford to go ahead with the mk2 order if we get less than 20k.

Have ordered the 3.2 s-tronic without the MR, so that build week your guestimating on seems about right. We're not going for the extra bits, maybe it's something we can play with later.


----------



## tak

Just recieved a phone call from Audi customer services confirming that parking sensors are available from the start. I've added it to my options. Tosh's info in this regard was correct ... except Audi customer services at the time didn't know about it. Or maybe they're listening.


----------



## Toshiba

tak said:


> Just recieved a phone call from Audi customer services confirming that parking sensors are available from the start. I've added it to my options. Tosh's info in this regard was correct ... except Audi customer services at the time didn't know about it. Or maybe they're listening.


Audy CS - They ring me now


----------



## Bryn

Well i've just had a call from my dealer and the MR saga continues!

He tells me that information just received today direct form Audi says that MR is now available from wk 38

Obviously depending on how many cars are in the queue this could mean delivery before Christmas


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> tak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved a phone call from Audi customer services confirming that parking sensors are available from the start. I've added it to my options. Tosh's info in this regard was correct ... except Audi customer services at the time didn't know about it. Or maybe they're listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Audy CS - They ring me now
Click to expand...

PMSL :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

lowered is from day 1 im told.


----------



## tehdarkstar

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless someone is after something ive missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now that you mention it :roll:
> 
> I'm considering dropping the MR option in the hope that I can get the car sooner and going for the Sport Suspension instead - any idea on delivery for the SS option?
Click to expand...

I have ordered it and it is scheduled for week 45. The bugger is that according to my dealer (and she did show me that on the computer) the SS is not on the ordering system, so she can't include that on my order. She says that Audi UK knows about it and are waiting for the guys in Germany to sort it out, but to prevent my car from getting confirmed to build without it, she has added USB, which is scheduled for week 10/07...


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> No serious car driver gets FWD


Typical that some people can say everything abouth others and than won't give a proper answere.
I alway's thought that english people were very polite and well manered, except when they drive TT maybe 8)

If someone tells me that i don't like real driving in this thread because i ordered a 2.0 TFSI than i may also give my point of view...duh?
My friend Tosh you wouldn't get even close in your QS when i drove my old 180hp on a circuit. It's all abouth ball's and experience. 
The engine doesn't teach you how to drive a car, or will give guarantee that you're a "real driver"

What the hell is a serious driver anyway 8) 
As far as i know the UK also got speed limits, so were too show off?

Case closed, and now back on topic please... 8) :wink:


----------



## deb_fswm

Toshiba said:


> tak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved a phone call from Audi customer services confirming that parking sensors are available from the start. I've added it to my options. Tosh's info in this regard was correct ... except Audi customer services at the time didn't know about it. Or maybe they're listening.
Click to expand...

I just wanted to say thanks for listening/reading while I moaned on, but I thought i'd let you know that we've cancelled the order   I knew that they were being unreasonable with the offer, you just confirmed it for me Tosh. We're going to wait until after the new year until we know for definite when fsm has to go to a sandy place, then we'll consider selling the qs. I guess by then we'll have a better idea of how things are going with the mk2. Not that i'd consider any of you guinea pigs of course :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Sorry it didnt work out for you debs, if you drop me another PM i might be able to help you out with getting/finding a better px from different stealer. Ive spoke to a few now and they are talking numbers as far apart as 2k! :?


----------



## Toshiba

Rebel - shutup!

(sorry pls shutup - that better?)


----------



## deb_fswm

I will just look on in envy over the next couple of months, jealous of all the great pics you guys will be posting... buggers.

Seriously though, I do hope all the waiting times etc get sorted soon, and I look forward to hearing all the comments/stories.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Rebel - shutup!
> 
> (sorry pls shutup - that better?)


No, you were right the first time! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rebel

Tosh stupid fuck

sorry my english is not so good,

With friendly regards,

Robbie


----------



## scoTTy

Personal attack and swearing.

Just a well I'm no longer a moderator eh? :roll:


----------



## Rebel

Hi Scotty, its no big deal over here 8) 
Tosh is teaching how to behave in the UK, and i'm a fast student

:wink:


----------



## ezzie

That's a step too far. If you disagree with Tosh, fair enough, but there's no call for such personal attacks. He always endeavours to be helpful to forum members. We all know where you and he stand on model preference. Be confident in your own choice.


----------



## Karcsi

Rebel said:


> Hi Scotty, its no big deal over here 8)
> Tosh is teaching how to behave in the UK, and i'm a fast student
> 
> :wink:


Yep, (young) foreigners do seem to like to use the f-word to show how great their english is, perhaps not realising how offensive it really is. Just look at dear old Ralf Schumacher.

Please don't try and impress us by copying everyone's bad behaviour. The 2.0T vs 3.2 thing did get unnecessarily drawn out. But it was all pretty harmless. Just take what appear to be snide comments with a pinch of salt. We're all friends here, really. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Good job im on my chill tablets [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I'm very certain Robbie didn't mean it he is nice really  . He's dutch so can he be forgiven? :wink:


----------



## ezzie

Love is all around.


----------



## Rebel

I think we are all getting nervous. It's time the MK2 will be released and Tosh get's his powerfull sporty good looking racecar with the famous 3.2 engine.

I understand that you all stand up for Tosh, but as far as i can read back, he did get personal as first. I don't know what a "serious drive"r is, maybe. But i do recognize people who buy a car for the show and people who buy a car for "serious" driving daily and/or on a race track.

And second, nobody tells me to "shut up" in these words. My wife doesn't, my parrents doesn't, even my good friend Tosh doesn't.
So before you all judge somebody , please read the complete story, otherwise i must ask Tosh, to say again his famous and friendly words: "Shut up"

Sleep well you all


----------



## Karcsi

I've been following this, now sordid, affair and I cannot recall Tosh getting so personal that would require you to call him the F word. Perhaps no-one tells you to shut up. But if you call people the F word at the slightest provocation, may be it was about time someone did. :? Where's that famous Dutch tolerance?


----------



## Rebel

I thought Tosh was an exception off the rule that English people are very polite and friendly all the way.

Karcsi may i ask you a question? If someone tells you to "shut up" and that isn't offensive, neither a provocation or a unpolited thing to say

Than,

*Please shut up*

Tosh said his thing, i said my thing, it's history now.


----------



## Karcsi

Rebel said:


> Karcsi may i ask you a question? If someone tells you to "shut up" and that isn't offensive, neither a provocation or a unpolited thing to say
> 
> Than,
> 
> *Please shut up*


Nice to see you understood my point. :roll: I agree, telling someone to shut is impolite. But one very important thing: *context*



Rebel said:


> Tosh said his thing, i said my thing, it's history now.


Quite. I hope we are not condemned to repeat it.


----------



## Toshiba

Rebel i wasnt going to post at risk of dragging this out further. but never mind - lets hope you understand this time.

'shutup' was said in a jovial polite way to say enough is enough, leave it be we have all heard more than enough about this my dicks bigger than your dick debate and or my dad can beat your dad up saga.

If i wanted to insult you and be rude it would have been with swear words *'d out.

If you think FWD cars are the ultimate in sports cars fine np - dont expect everyone to agree.

Enjoy your car and can we PLEASE let this go now? (Remove the swearing its not permitted! maybe a * would help)


----------



## DonaldC

FIGHT...FIGHT...FIGHT :lol:


----------



## ezzie

Bryn said:


> Well i've just had a call from my dealer and the MR saga continues!
> 
> He tells me that information just received today direct form Audi says that MR is now available from wk 38
> 
> Obviously depending on how many cars are in the queue this could mean delivery before Christmas


Anyone else had confirmation of this yet?


----------



## DonaldC

Yip, i would like confirmation of this as i would then consider changing some of my options for the MR.

cheers
Donald


----------



## Toshiba

Its 100% (at the moment :roll: ). No MR until Jan


----------



## Karcsi

DonaldC said:


> Yip, i would like confirmation of this as i would then consider changing some of my options for the MR.
> 
> cheers
> Donald


Me too! It's week 34, is it. Does Bryn have any later options? If not, would that mean his car would be going to build this week / next if the MR thing was true?


----------



## Toshiba

Nope the build dates mean nothing as we've seen. Cant explain why it came back with a 34 date (unless again it the dealers making it up - which he normally is) I know both dealers and customers have had orders on for a longtime (with no limiting options) and still have dates as yet.

Maybe Audi do a lotto system.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Nope the build dates mean nothing as we've seen. Cant explain why it came back with a 34 date (unless again it the dealers making it up - which it normally is) when im know both dealers and customers have had orders on for a longtime (with no limiting options) still have dates as yet.
> 
> Maybe Audi do a lotto system.


Que?

I asked, if Bryn was not being told porkies, and MR is the last option due on his car at week 38, then should he expect his car to be confirmed soon, as it is week 34, isn't it?


----------



## ezzie

TTonyTT said that this is week 33.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20


----------



## Chunk

Do the dealers know what week when placing the order?, only placed mine monday.


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> If you think FWD cars are the ultimate in sports cars fine np - dont expect everyone to agree.


I would have "shut-up" if you didn't say what's above, because..
I *never* said that. If you can find these words anywhere posted by me, than you may have my MK2 (it's FWD)
But, Tosh, you did give it now a nice turn, because you started with : "Serious drivers don't buy FWD"

And now we both shut up. Because we both now, that you started this. If you make "fun" with people, than be also fair and let other people defend themselve.

On topic:

Why do the Dutch MK2's have magnetic, the Belgium also, The German also. why dou you have to wait till january?
Why do other country's get their car much quicker as the UK?
There are people on this forum who ordered months before i did, and they still must wait another 2 months?

Is this all abouth the left steering wheel?

(and why must you drive cars on the wrong side off the road?
I can't see any avantage off driving on the left side?
You are strange people over there on that island)

8)


----------



## Karcsi

Rebel said:


> On topic:
> 
> Why do the Dutch MK2's have magnetic, the Belgium also, The German also. why dou you have to wait till january?
> Why do other country's get their car much quicker as the UK?
> There are people on this forum who ordered months before i did, and they still must wait another 2 months?
> 
> Is this all abouth the left steering wheel?
> 
> (and why must you drive cars on the wrong side off the road?
> I can't see any avantage off driving on the left side?
> You are strange people over there on that island)
> 
> 8)


F**king right!! (all the above!). All the press cars had MR. At least one in every three launch / demo RHD cars will have MR. All LHD cars being built can have MR from Day 1. Why DO we have to wait until January?!! It's annoying the hell out of me.

I emailed AUK today to ask why the dealer bulletin said nothing about, although seemed to mention everything else. They phoned me back within a hour (never had that before!). But in typical AUK fashion, the answer was "The pricelist says January, and there are no delays reported, so I guess it's still January".

Lots of theories on why we drive on the left. I'm pretty much with the "sword hand" theory.

http://www.starimage.co.uk/scda/reference/drive_on_the_left.htm

Another interesting link:

http://users.pandora.be/worldstandards/driving on the left.htm

Sweden and Iceland were last to change - in 1967 and 1968. Looks like Britain was too bone headed to follow suit - like with most things. :roll:


----------



## ChinsVXR

Rebel said:


> [Is this all abouth the left steering wheel?
> 
> (and why must you drive cars on the wrong side off the road?
> I can't see any avantage off driving on the left side?
> You are strange people over there on that island)
> 
> 8)


This one is easy  . The Brits, Kiwi's, Aussies, Maltese, Japs etc are drivers, the rest of the EU is screwed up.

Ive yet to understand Europe and the USA. The vast majority of us are right handed, therefore why use the right hand to change gears whilst using your poor hand on the steering wheel :?: The steering wheel needs your best input, not the gear stick. Maybe thats why we have one of the lowest death rates on the road compared to 99% of our wrong side drivers.

Interested to know the logic our friends in Europe have. Maybe you just like to follow the americans 

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

Its the french again.

This strange quirk perplexes the rest of the world; however, there is a perfectly good reason.

Up to the late 1700's, everybody travelled on the left side of the road because it's the sensible option for feudal, violent societies of mostly right-handed people.

Jousting knights with their lances under their right arm naturally passed on each other's right, and if you passed a stranger on the road you walked on the left to ensure that your protective sword arm was between yourself and him.

Revolutionary France, however, overturned this practice as part of its sweeping social rethink. A change was carried out all over continental Europe by Napoleon.The reason it changed under Napoleon was because he was left handed his armies had to march on the right so he could keep his sword arm between him and any opponent.

From then on, any part of the world which was at some time part of the British Empire was thus left hand and any part colonised by the French was right hand.

In America, the French colonised the southern states (Louisiana for instance) and the Canadian east coast (Quebec). The Dutch colonised New York (or New Amsterdam). The Spanish and Portugese colonised the southern Americas. So The British were a minority in shaping the 'traffic'.

The drive-on-the-right policy was adopted by the USA, which was anxious to cast off all remaining links with its British colonial past

Once America drove on the right, left-side driving was ultimately doomed. If you wanted a good reliable vehicle, you bought American, for a period they only manufactured right-hand-drive cars.


----------



## squiggel2

Rebel said:


> Why do the Dutch MK2's have magnetic, the Belgium also, The German also. why dou you have to wait till january?


There are plenty of us here on the island who'd like to know the answer to that too. Audi UK dick about offering stupid options like cut down "sports" springs and cant provide the real sports suspension that everybody else can get?? It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> From then on, any part of the world which was at some time part of the British Empire was thus left hand and any part colonised by the French was right hand.


Remind me, when did France colonise (or is it colonialise?) Germany, eastern Europe, Scandanavia and Russia? :wink:

The second link says everything.


----------



## bw64402

Tosh, do you have a new view on options?

I'm thinking of changing the spec to include rear parking sensors but i'm being told i'll not see my car this year. (or do your dates earlier in this post still apply?)

Many thanks


----------



## Toshiba

I will do tomorrow, i'll call my contact in supply and confirm. Parking is correct - loads of us have it.

what do you need/want to know?


----------



## bw64402

Toshiba said:


> I will do tomorrow, i'll call my contact in supply and confirm. Parking is correct - loads of us have it.
> 
> what do you need/want to know?


I'm thinking of adding:

- Parking sensors
- iPod or USB

Cheers mate.


----------



## Toshiba

im 100% on all those as per page one - however i'll check

USB will mean march.


----------



## bw64402

Toshiba said:


> im 100% on all those as per page one - however i'll check
> 
> USB will mean march.


USB = March, thats spoils the new thread i was about to start (cause i'm not waiting till march!). What about the 19" RS4 wheels? (i'm having 2nd thoughts on the turbines) :?


----------



## Toshiba

I cant be sure, but week 44/45 rings a bell.

You can get RS4 replicas - topic on here somewhere about them (GB)


----------



## Toshiba

Only changes are.......................

Sat Nav to week 49
MR - Production Available.


----------



## ezzie

That's good news for those waiting for MR.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Only changes are.......................
> 
> Sat Nav to week 49
> MR - Production Available.


As in Day 1 for MR, or no delay? Be clear Mr Toshiba - don't be so corporate, even if you do moonlight for AUK CS now. 

Shame DVD Sat nave is week 49. So not a Christmas car for me. Although, should be first couple of weeks of Jan. Although, lots can happen before then. How many shopping days before christmas again?


----------



## Toshiba

I cant seem to get an answer (the words used are the ones passed to me). The only cars with MR that have a scheduled date are dealer demo cars (says the centers name as the customer). [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## bw64402

Toshiba said:


> Only changes are.......................
> 
> Sat Nav to week 49
> MR - Production Available.


Cheers Tosh


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> I cant seem to get an answer (the words used are the ones passed to me). The only cars with MR that have a scheduled date are dealer demo cars (says the centers name as the customer). [smiley=freak.gif]


Thanks. I suppose could mean, available to dealers but not to customers. Damn this english language!


----------



## Toshiba

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only changes are.......................
> 
> Sat Nav to week 49
> MR - Production Available.
> 
> 
> 
> As in Day 1 for MR, or no delay? Be clear Mr Toshiba - don't be so corporate, even if you do moonlight for AUK CS now.
> 
> Shame DVD Sat nave is week 49. So not a Christmas car for me. Although, should be first couple of weeks of Jan. Although, lots can happen before then. How many shopping days before christmas again?
Click to expand...

OK it means cars with this option can now be planned into weeks for build from the release date in Jan. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

So in short - its still a Jan Option. Sorry if i got peoples hopes up.


----------



## dillonw

I've read through this thread over the last 20 minutes and it has kept me suitably entertained whilst finished off the last 2 and a half weetabix that i had left over in the cupboard.

There are just a couple of silly questions.

I've had my order placed with a deposit since the berlin intorduction.

I've checked. Tosh's list and the only option i have that is holding my car up is ISOFIX. this is annoying as it was something i added as i felt it may be useful. I didn't think having child seats in the front and back would hold my car back !

Secondly, when i ordered my car. The ipod was a long wait. Now it appears it isn't. I would expect my car very early in october. If i ring the dealer now, would i be able to add IPOD and not lose my place ??

Sorry if i've missed anything in this thread

Lyndon


----------



## ChinsVXR

If your build is not confirmed you can, but if you were expecting it early Oct then it should be, BUT as you had ISOFIX, it might not be :?

Assuming its not confirmed you can add IPOD. The car should then go to factory order and then give you a scheduled week in approx 24 hours. This however might come forward or go back :!: and again its not confirmed until 4 weeks before build.

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

You dont get a scheduled build in 24hours, Audis Systems are only updated on Tuesday and Thurdays so its the luck of when you change your order more than anything else.

Your have at least two weeks before you car will go confirmed so if you are going to add anything now is the time.


----------



## TT Law

Just to confirm the Mag Ride issue.

I have spoken to Audi and it is available from Day 1 not Jan 07.

They are currently looking at week 39/40 at the earliest due to supply of the painted brake calipers that have been bundled with the UK Mag Ride.

In Europe the painted calipers are not bundled so Mag Ride is available for build straight away.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba

This is not the full story - Audi do not have a date at all for MR and they appear to be debating when to allow this option to golive.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/toshiba/MR.JPG


----------



## Karcsi

Me thinks Audi have misinterpreted the concept of a "just in time" production system: when the parts are available, we'll be ready to produce the car; rather than, when we are ready to produce the car, the parts will be available. :roll:


----------



## TT Law

I have just been told that my car is confirmed week 38 build with the Mag Ride on.

Steve


----------



## Karcsi

Music to my ears! Please keep playing.


----------



## ezzie

Hopefully it means they're getting their act together and finally getting enough supplies to fulfill the orders received. I suppose with things such as MR demand is somewhat unkown till they start getting in orders.


----------



## VeeDubDan

I remember someone saying painted calipers would be standard on UK cars even without MR. Does anyone know if this is true or were they just blowing smoke?


----------



## TT Law

VeeDubDan said:


> I remember someone saying painted calipers would be standard on UK cars even without MR. Does anyone know if this is true or were they just blowing smoke?


As I said above they are bundled with Mag Ride.

They are not standard in UK.

Steve


----------



## TT Law

I have had this update today from the Product Manager at Audi UK:

Hi Steve

Following on from our telephone conversation regarding mk2 options here is a comprehensive list of the options which have a later production start date for you to put on the forum:

Â· iPod is week 36 (4th Sept)

Â· Phone prep is week 38 (18th Sept)

Â· Short shift is week 42 (16th Oct)

Â· Garnet red is week 40 (2nd Oct) - I've got to wait until then! 

Â· ISOFIX is week 42 (16th Oct)

Â· Sports suspension is week 45 (6th Nov)

Â· DVD sat nav is week 49 (4th Dec)

Â· USB is week 10 (5th March)

Â· CD sat nav is available but the factory are experiencing a supply issue due to demand which is forcing the build weeks back to week 49 (4th Dec).

Â· Auto dimming and folding door mirrors with auto dimming rear view mirror does not have a build week yet!

All other options are available for build now!

In terms of delivery add approximately 4 weeks to the build week and that is roughly when the customer would take delivery.

I'll keep you posted if anything changes.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## ezzie

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Rebel

what abouth Magnetic Ride?


----------



## TT Law

Mag Ride is day 1 but some cars may be delayed due to supply of painted brake calipers.

Mine has confirmed for week 38 

Steve


----------



## squiggel

So if my car has phone prep already specified, (week 38 ) does that mean it will still not have gone confirmed and I have time to add Mag Ride? And if I do add Mag Ride at this late stage it wont mess up my order date?


----------



## Toshiba

All the dates are as i posted weeks ago. Pass why your cars has gone confirmed, maybe its a computer error.

Lets just see what turns up as people are getting fedup as someone tells them one thing and another tells something else.

I know the info i have provided is 100% and its the same story as the ones above.


----------



## squiggel

So the Tosh Dates & tyhe TTLaw Dates pretty much agree except for Mag Ride. And the phrase "production ready" in Tosh's message could be interpreted as available right now, which would but both lists in complete synch...


----------



## Rebel

I'm glad it's week 34 this week. My car will be build 

Please all be quit, i'm getting a vibe that they are right know actualy fixing the car together.

From this week on, it's only 2 or at least 3 weeks and than









euhm....where are the smilies with DSG gearbox ?


----------



## TT Law

Toshiba said:


> All the dates are as i posted weeks ago. Pass why your cars has gone confirmed, maybe its a computer error.
> 
> Lets just see what turns up as people are getting fedup as someone tells them one thing and another tells something else.
> 
> I know the info i have provided is 100% and its the same story as the ones above.


MY CAR HAS CONFIRMED DUE TO THE FACT THAT MAGNETIC IS AVAILABLE!

Being as the information seems to upset you Tosh I will of course not bother to post anymore. The person giving us the info is the contact the TTOC has at Audi UK so I would think it is reliable.

Steve


----------



## squiggel

TT Law said:


> MY CAR HAS CONFIRMED DUE TO THE FACT THAT MAGNETIC IS AVAILABLE!
> 
> Being as the information seems to upset you Tosh I will of course not bother to post anymore. The person giving us the info is the contact the TTOC has at Audi UK so I would think it is reliable.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for posting hard info, and who the source was (product manager).
Keep Posting...

But that product manager should also be doing his job by publishing an up-to-date pricelist on the AUK website. :?

I dont think I can bring myself to try and order mag ride now, though and risk delaying the car because I've changed my options. Would that really put me to the back of the queue having had my car on order for a few months?


----------



## Toshiba

TT Law said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the dates are as i posted weeks ago. Pass why your cars has gone confirmed, maybe its a computer error.
> 
> Lets just see what turns up as people are getting fedup as someone tells them one thing and another tells something else.
> 
> I know the info i have provided is 100% and its the same story as the ones above.
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAR HAS CONFIRMED DUE TO THE FACT THAT MAGNETIC IS AVAILABLE!
> 
> Being as the information seems to upset you Tosh I will of course not bother to post anymore. The person giving us the info is the contact the TTOC has at Audi UK so I would think it is reliable.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Why does its upset me? - i posted that MR was available LAST WEEK. I've been emailing audi all week to try and find out whats going off and what thanks do i get fuck all from some - i wont be bothering again.

All the info i posted is from the head of Audi uk!


----------



## tehdarkstar

Just to add my 2p, I have spoken to my dealer today and she has confirmed that the delays previously announced for the Magnetic Ride are not the case anymore and it will be available from the first production week. Also, she confirmed that the auto-dimming, folding, electric mirrors have been delayed with no confirmed production week scheduled yet.

That means that my spec has just lost the mirrors pack + sports suspension and got mag. ride instead! :lol:

Nothing should be holding up my car anymore, so it should be scheduled as soon as possible! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rebel

Does anyone know now if Magnetic Ride is available in the Uk ?
I'm getting confused from all the posts 8)

Maybe someone can call his dealer tomorrow for the real answere ?


----------



## Karcsi

Read the post just above. MR is now available from day 1 in the UK as well.


----------



## Toshiba

Its a wind up, ignore him.


----------



## Karcsi

Hmm, slow, me. Just got the "Jerry Jerry" reference.


----------



## Toshiba

Part of an email on MR. for those interested.

"Hi TOSH,

I've checked with SOMEONE regarding the availability Magnetic Ride. It was communicated in the 'Production Information - Week 33' communication issued last week that....."Magnetic Ride is now available for production ordering. (16/08/06)".

We have tested this by adding the option to Mr TOSHS' vehicle to see if it affected the current scheduled build week. There was no change to the scheduled date, therefore if he wishes to add the option then at this point it will not affect build week - however until the vehicle confirms we can't guarantee this. If he would like this option added we can do this rather than him having to speak to the Centre - let me know whether this is required?"

Only other change is ISOFIX moves back to week 42


----------



## Karcsi

Thanks for the info. That's quite funny - Audi using trial and error as a mechanism to find something out about their own product.


----------



## Toshiba

Maybe they will leave it on and i'll get it for free. I might reply saying leave it on just incase it does change then i'll know from the build date


----------



## squiggel

It's not funny, it's pathetic.... :roll: :x


----------



## Rebel

YIHAAAAAAAAAA !!!

Just got a phonecall from the dealer.

The *Dutch introduction* from the MK2 will be *Friday 1 september.*
And the evening before there is a pre-introduction.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just spoke to the dealer the auto pack is now mid Feb but folding mirrors can be specced seperately straight away


----------



## Toshiba

I'd laugh but ive lost the will to live. I have removed this option from mine.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toshiba said:


> I'd laugh but ive lost the will to live. I have removed this option from mine.


I've removed half of it :?


----------



## Toshiba

How much was the mirrors alone?


----------



## Karcsi

wallsendmag said:


> Just spoke to the dealer the auto pack is now mid Feb but folding mirrors can be specced seperately straight away


Oh FFS! This is getting me really mad! No soonr one option comes on line Audi fux it up by bu66ering with another option. Why the hell would they not have the other parts of the autopack, which I would think would be quite interchangeable from model to model (autolights, dimming internal mirror, auto wipers) but have the bespoke foldering door mirrors.

Audi are now becoming beyond a joke. So now my car won't be with me until February. If I had gone with a Z4 coupe, I could have had one for September, October at the latest with whatever options I wanted. While Audi can't even find paint for their callipers (allegedly).


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toshiba said:


> How much was the mirrors alone?


errr dont know yet


----------



## dillonw

So, I've established that my car isn't going to be ready until mid november.

Because i ordered short shift and isofix.

If i cancel those options today. What will this do to my position in the queue. Afterall i did pay my deposit within the first few days.

Is shortshift really worth waiting for as isofix certainly isn't as it's standard in the back anyway ??

Getting very confused and impatient ! lol


----------



## Toshiba

I have the same problem - ive canceled them both.

I've not checked the build week again but im not risking it going further back.


----------



## cuTTsy

All this available not available stuff would drive me mad. The car obviously wasn't ready for launch I hope that the technology lives up to expectation.


----------



## suzuki420

dillonw said:


> So, I've established that my car isn't going to be ready until mid november.
> 
> Because i ordered short shift and isofix.
> 
> If i cancel those options today. What will this do to my position in the queue. Afterall i did pay my deposit within the first few days.
> 
> Is shortshift really worth waiting for as isofix certainly isn't as it's standard in the back anyway ??
> 
> Getting very confused and impatient ! lol


I too ordered shortshift when I placed my order in July under impression it was day 1 option.I e-mailed Audi UK last week expressing my frustration over options and build weeks and they rang me the next day. They said that shortshift was build week 48 and if i removed it from my order it would definitley bring my car forward. So I then rang my dealer where I ordered car from and he said it was on his screen in black and white that shortshift in build week 38!! (his computer was updated the day before) In the end I've left shortshift on my order and will just get car whenever it's ready (hopefully Noverber but not holding my breath)


----------



## Johnnywb

FFS I could go and build my car before Audi work out what's going on.
Can someone please confirm what the deal is with the Auto pack now? I looked at the start of the thread but Tosh's post says week 40, if i understand waht's going on here, it's now gon to the middle of Feb?

This is a joke.


----------



## ChinsVXR

An inmaterial thread for me now as my car has now gone production confirmed week 38 8) Ordered last week, confirmed this 

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba

you know how to wind people up :roll:


----------



## ChinsVXR

Toshiba said:


> you know how to wind people up :roll:


Got taught the trade in the senior service :lol:
Also taken you on board as my new mentor


----------



## Wallsendmag

ChinsVXR said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know how to wind people up :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Got taught the trade in the senior service :lol:
> Also taken you on board as my new mentor
Click to expand...

So its too late to change it to a decent engine then :wink: :lol:


----------



## ChinsVXR

wallsendmag said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know how to wind people up :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Got taught the trade in the senior service :lol:
> Also taken you on board as my new mentor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its too late to change it to a decent engine then :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I knew I made a mistake on the spec.


----------



## Toshiba

Im not going to comment. (even tho im bursting to) :roll:


----------



## Rebel

Did i mention that the 2.0 TFSI was chosen for "engine off the year" two times , 2005 and 2006 ?

8)


----------



## Toshiba

Only for chav cars :lol:

V5 Volvo engine in the Focus is a much better engine - depends on whos voting as to the 'best' engine :wink: (VW voting it the best themselves doesnt make it so)


----------



## deb_fswm

I know i'm not getting one anymore, but i'm still getting dead excited!!! I can't wait to see how things turn out for the first few, get your cameras charged 

My time will come :?


----------



## dillonw

Well I rang my dealer to take off isofix and shortshift and all i got was

why do you wanna do that (said in the same voice as the bank ad !)

so i mentioned the production dates for the options and then all i got was.

well we knew about the short shift but not the isofix

and i'm like !!

well, didn't you think to pick the phone up and tell me. or even tell me on the million occasions i have rang to see when my car would be available

personally i haven't got time to keep ringing my dealer but it appears that this is the only way to make sure i get my car anytime before xmas.

in defense of the girl at my local dealer, she is rather pretty and am trying my best not to shout at her !!


----------



## Toshiba

The ISOFIX one will be on the Product Information they get this week (today i think) - i knew about it ahead of time, so i can understand why the dealer didnt know.

Still - not much fun all this messing about is it.


----------



## Wallsendmag

dillonw said:


> Well I rang my dealer to take off isofix and shortshift and all i got was
> 
> why do you wanna do that (said in the same voice as the bank ad !)
> 
> so i mentioned the production dates for the options and then all i got was.
> 
> well we knew about the short shift but not the isofix
> 
> and i'm like !!
> 
> well, didn't you think to pick the phone up and tell me. or even tell me on the million occasions i have rang to see when my car would be available
> 
> personally i haven't got time to keep ringing my dealer but it appears that this is the only way to make sure i get my car anytime before xmas.
> 
> in defense of the girl at my local dealer, she is rather pretty and am trying my best not to shout at her !!


Strange but Tyneside Audi have been very good keeping me upto date since I pointed out the USB delay


----------



## mrmyagi

got a call back from audi, no delay on cd rom sat nav, but cant have it with ipod connection.......seems like they have found out the technology is not compatible after all :? ..........
is it me or is this audi being built and designed by a bunch of rejects from Fiat? :evil:


----------



## Karcsi

After a complaining email to my dealer asking to try and find out when Audi will provide a final and definitive list of when options will be available, apparently the whole of the dealer network cannot get an answer out of Audi UK - they have no idea when the other parts of the Auto Pack will come into production!


----------



## R6B TT

Right, Isofix and Short Shift now removed. Scheduled date now out to 44 but that means nothing, I'm hoping that it will come back in.

Spec is now:
Brilliant Red
Black/Black/Black/Black
iPod
Acoustic Parking
Multifunction Steering Wheel

HPA in the US do a ShortShifter for Golf GTI Mk5 / R32 for $150 plus P&P which looks like a good bit of kit


----------



## ChinsVXR

R6B TT said:


> Right, Isofix and Short Shift now removed. Scheduled date now out to 44 but that means nothing, I'm hoping that it will come back in.
> 
> Spec is now:
> Brilliant Red
> Black/Black/Black/Black
> iPod
> Acoustic Parking
> Multifunction Steering Wheel
> 
> HPA in the US do a ShortShifter for Golf GTI Mk5 / R32 for $150 plus P&P which looks like a good bit of kit


And you can probably resell the shortshift when you sell the car


----------



## Johnnywb

Can anyone confirm the deal with the auto pack? Is it delayed until March?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Johnnywb said:


> Can anyone confirm the deal with the auto pack? Is it delayed until March?


Thats what I was told and I was offered the folding mirrors in its place


----------



## dillonw

Well thanks to tosh i have now removed isofix and short shift.

My dealer then found out and confirmed the dates he had told me - thanks

only phone prep to worry about now but at least had a bit of extra money to put on bose and ipod !


----------



## Toshiba

Hope it works out - did he give you a new date?


----------



## Rebel

New Bose system in the MK2
Looks like the subwoofer is at the left ?

http://www.ringrebel.nl/bose.jpg


----------



## Rebel

You can smell the leather at this one:

http://wpy.observer.se/wpyfs/00/00/00/0 ... kr0012.jpg

Very high resolution Pictures:

http://wpy.observer.se/wpyfs/00/00/00/0 ... kr0010.jpg

http://wpy.observer.se/wpyfs/00/00/00/0 ... kr0009.jpg

Turbines high Resolution Pics :

http://wpy.observer.se/wpyfs/00/00/00/0 ... kr0005.jpg

http://wpy.observer.se/wpyfs/00/00/00/0 ... kr0006.jpg

technical info 2.0 TFSI :

http://wpy.waymaker.net/client/waymaker ... kr0003.doc

technical info 3.2 V6:

http://wpy.waymaker.net/client/waymaker ... kr0004.doc


----------



## dillonw

Nope, still haven't got a date but will i do have to pop in this morning to sign the paperwork for changing my order and will ask then

this is like a full time job on it's own


----------



## tehdarkstar

Rebel said:


> New Bose system in the MK2
> Looks like the subwoofer is at the left ?
> 
> http://www.ringrebel.nl/bose.jpg


You can find more info here: http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/Images/Syst_Audi_TT_Coupe_e_150_n_tcm6-8160.pdf


----------



## Rebel

Thx darkstar !!!


----------



## dillonw

As previously mentioned I have now removed the ISOFIX option and now have a very angry wife who can't quite understand why I just can't wait the extra couple of weeks to be able to get it !

Some women just don't understand !


----------



## Toshiba

Get her to get a car with isofix then the problems sorted.

Also have you seen any seats that you can fix it?


----------



## dillonw

well she does have the mondeo afterall 

what was that about the seats ?


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> Also have you seen any seats that you it?


LOL, maybe time to stop drinking before it get outs of control Tosh


----------



## Toshiba

Have you seen any ISOFIX seats that can use the ISOFIX system? ISOFIX apears to be the std in the cars, but i've not seen any isofix travel systems.


----------



## Rebel

for those who can't wait, here is the solution :

http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cfm/co ... -in-detail

Nice picture also from the white colour and the RS wheels ( but i think these are 18' ? )


----------



## dillonw

To be honest i did kinda assume that the isofix would have a fitting to attach to current car seats.

I take it, this isn't the case ??

My lack of knowledge on all things Isofix is beginning to stand out !


----------



## jam225

Rebel said:


> for those who can't wait, here is the solution :
> 
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cfm/co ... -in-detail
> 
> Nice picture also from the white colour and the RS wheels ( but i think these are 18' ? )


The S3 is not available until at least January here, but there are some really nice touches on it like the S3 logo on the calipers etc 8)


----------



## ChinsVXR

Many baby seats do not have Isofix. The ones that do are damn expensive.

http://www.kiddicare.com/page/navpa...ts&rw.cm=Google,PPC,isofix+car+seats&N=365+16

See how many are not :!:

Most people with a TT will not be using it as a family car. Pushchair and all the other crap. What you tend to find is that Mum or Dad traveling with their wee bairn will put them in the front seat with them, rather than in the back.

Can you disable the front passenger air bag :?:

The safest way for sure is in an Isofix seat in the back though.

Jonathan


----------



## Karcsi

Any further news on the autopack availability? My dealer can tell me nothing.


----------



## Toshiba

I've not heard anything - but i've kinda stopped chasing now as my cars confirmed.

what is it you want to know - pack, when or has it been split?


----------



## Karcsi

I think it was Wallsendmag that first reported that the full pack had been delayed until Feb, but the folding mirrors part is available. However, my dealer says that Audi themselves don't when the full pack will be available.

So, yes, if you could find out what the situation is with the full pack from your contact, that would be excellent.

People are quite dismissive about the small rear seats, but at the moment those are the only things keeping me from defecting to the 'other side'.


----------



## Toshiba

OK, i'll try to find out.

I like the seats too - great for storage and emergency use.


----------



## Toshiba

email sent.


----------



## Karcsi

Cheers dude. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Johnnywb

I've just spoken to my dealer and he assures me that the auto pack is not delayed, he read off the information he has been sent, literally now (Weds PM) for the Thursday release. The only thing holding mine up now is the DVD Sat Nav which is week 44. He went through a long list of bits and pieces, but that's the only one that affected me.

I also asked about the demonstrater, as i've got first call on it, and he told me that they are launching the car on the 16th. They have received the covers for the car, but he said at the rate Audi are going the car won't arrive until after the event. he says it's the worst car launch he's ever experienced. He also sais that i've now got an allocation number, does this mean anything Tosh!?


----------



## Karcsi

Thanks Johnny. I agree with your dealer's sentiments!

I dare not say 'good news', as it's bound to change again next week!


----------



## Johnnywb

Next week? You're optomistic! Try tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## squiggel

Whole option thing is a F&*^%$g shambles.... :x


----------



## charliec1010

Don't suppose someone could post a list of what the current option status is ? 

My order (placed in April) is now pretty much put back til January due to the sat-nav stuff - great I thought, I'll have the DVD one instead - and whilst I'm at it I'll get RS4 alloys - except I can't have them apparently - not on the system yet !

Charlie
(considering a new S3 now, or a Z4 coupe or just anything but a TT!)


----------



## Toshiba

Dont bother with the S3 its so boring, i had a few A3 on loan and i returned the last one as it was that bad. Also told Audi they better not bother giving me an A3 from the 11th when mine goes back else hell will seem like a holiday camp. :evil:

Options list on page one of this thread is 99% right - im not aware of any other changes however i will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnywb

Tosh, as above my dealer told me DVD Sat Nav is now week 44.


----------



## Wallsendmag

There will be tears before bedtime if the autopack isn't delayed :evil:


----------



## charliec1010

thanks tosh...

my dealer told me saturday the autopack wasn't delayed - I specifically asked him to check with audi, and tuesday morning he called and said it was fine - it was just the RS4's I couldn't have...


----------



## Johnnywb

Well, my dealer read out to me what was on the (now infmaous...) System Update they get sent every Tuesday and Thursday.

Most of it was irrelevant to us as it was about the Q7, S8 etc etc. However when he came onto the TT, the basic gist of it is;

Production has now started. There are a (very) few slots left for this year, the way it was phrased was basically a 'get your arse in gear' message to dealers who had potential customers umming and ahhing. Then it went on to say that for some cars, production may be delayed becasue of the following options, blah blah.

Now i'm afraid at this point, i was listening out for two things only; DVD Sat Nav and the Autopack. The Autopack was NOT mentioned as a delaying option. DVD Sat-Nav is scheduled for production from week 44.

The only other option i remember was USB, scheduled for production from week 10 2007.

Now, there's no way i would take this as being gospel and i expect it will change.


----------



## Toshiba

It may well have changed to 44 now. I ordered the Autopack for mine and i was advised by Audi to remove it - once i did it went confirmed virtually immediately. However again this may well be available from the start as everything else changes daily.

The Audi desktop is updated every Thursday not twice a week - Audi's ordering system is updated every Tuesday/Thursday.


----------



## Johnnywb

Toshiba said:


> The Audi desktop is updated every Thursday not twice a week - Audi's ordering system is updated every Tuesday/Thursday.


Apologies, i stand corrected Tosh.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> It may well have changed to 44 now. I ordered the Autopack for mine and i was advised by Audi to remove it - once i did it went confirmed virtually immediately. However again this may well be available from the start as everything else changes daily.
> 
> The Audi desktop is updated every Thursday not twice a week - Audi's ordering system is updated every Tuesday/Thursday.


My dealer doesn't know about this Audi Desktop thing. All he knows about is the weekly bulletin (print out) he gets every wednesday. But he seems far too laid back - indifferent even - about the whole selling a car business! :?


----------



## Toshiba

Can you ask for another sales guy to take over? Speak to the sales manager at the dealers and Audi CS manager. This would not be acceptable to me. :evil:


----------



## Karcsi

Just had a message left for me from an Audi CS Manager. She says DVD Satnav is still January 2007, and she has not been able to track any information down on the Autopack, but will telephone me back tomorrow.

I think think she just read the Satnav date from the brochure. But I will quiz her on that tomorrow.


----------



## Toshiba

Ive not had a reply as yet.


----------



## pwwuk

Whats an "Autopack"

Sorry if its a silly question !


----------



## Wallsendmag

pwwuk said:


> Whats an "Autopack"
> 
> Sorry if its a silly question !


folding mirrors auto diping rear view mirror and auto wipers,can't remember if lights were included


----------



## Luke_tt

Hello,

Tosh, I popped into my local Audi garage this wednesday, to enquire about my build date. He said he checked the system and that it [my TT] will be built week 38. Furthermore, he provided documented evidence that the short shift is indeed available from week 38!?

This differs from the dates at the start of this tread, so I thought I would raise the issue, any ideas?

Regards,

L.


----------



## Toshiba

I've not checked the dates for about two weeks - its kinda a losing battle for me as they are too fluid and people get really upset about it all - like its me that is making it up or else causing the delay somehow. If it (SS) is a week 38 option and you have it on your car and your car is listed as week 38 build then it will be in status confirmed.


----------



## Luke_tt

yes it is status confirmed. Please can you update the front post.

What was with the RAF Leeming badge?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Luke_tt said:


> yes it is status confirmed. Please can you update the front post.
> 
> What was with the RAF Leeming badge?


I could tell you but I'd have to kill you :roll:


----------



## Rebel

I hope it will take a longggggggggggg time before you get your car's  8)


----------



## tehdarkstar

Rebel said:


> I hope it will take a longggggggggggg time before you get your car's  8)


Mine got confirmed for week 39 mate... That means that I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! :lol:


----------



## Rebel

I hope you get the 10 spoke wheels you ordered, because your picture say's otherwise ... 8)


----------



## tehdarkstar

Rebel said:


> I hope you get the 10 spoke wheels you ordered, because your picture say's otherwise ... 8)


Couldn't find a picture with the same colour, interior and wheels as I have ordered, so I settled for the next best thing. But I do think that turbines in a blue car just don't look right... Actually, I think that these turbines don't look right...


----------



## Karcsi

Agree with you there. Spokes are too thick, giving too much contrast between the light coloured alloys and the dark blue body. I've gone for the standard 10 spokes and will probably go for a two-piece multispoke aftermarket alloy later on.


----------



## tak

Luke, which dealership are you dealing with? My dealer (Audi B'ham) told me today that short shift is week 42.. taken from Audi production and supply info dated 30 August.


----------



## Karcsi

:roll: I'm beginning to think Audi are using a random number generator.


----------



## Johnnywb

Karcsi said:


> :roll: I'm beginning to think Audi are using a random number generator.


PMSL


----------



## Toshiba

Karcsi said:


> :roll: I'm beginning to think Audi are using a random number generator.


Weekly.


----------



## Karcsi

:lol: Must be close to wearing out, in that case.


----------



## Toshiba

No comment


----------



## TTonyTT

Toshiba said:


> No comment


SO I WIN THEN !!!!

YIPPEEEE-DO

Errrm, so where's my car?


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> No comment


49 balls, 49 weeks quoted - is there something they should be telling us? :lol:

Only one thing - by no stretch of the imagination is Audi a bonus of any mind.


----------



## tak

Hey Tosh, you should send that picture to Audi HQ ... with complements from their customers.


----------



## Toshiba

if I'm cynical, the bonus ball refers to which fault they build into your car


----------



## Dotti

We know which fault that will be too don't we? :lol: Begins with D and ends in D also :lol:


----------



## Luke_tt

tak.

Lancaster Audi, based at Old Trafford Manchester. Are you sure about the delay on short shift????

L.


----------



## R6B TT

Luke_tt said:


> tak.
> 
> Lancaster Audi, based at Old Trafford Manchester. Are you sure about the delay on short shift????
> 
> L.


Per the Dealer Supply bulletin in Week 34. I took the shortshift and Isofix off my order, but added the iPOD and it moved in 3 weeks and is now confirmed for week 39 build


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone heard anything more about the auto pack ?


----------



## tak

Luke... yep. My dealer said the info was taken straight off the Production and supply bulletin on 30 Aug. Are Lancester Audi sure their info is correct cos this option has had it's date changed. If they are, then I'll let the dealers argue it out


----------



## Karcsi

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone heard anything more about the auto pack ?


Sorry, Audi lady didn't phone me back yesterday, like she promised. She was following up my query from the previous day. I guess Audi have no idea idea. Well, there's a surprise. :x


----------



## Toshiba

I got an out off office reply - sorry, will chase it again next week.


----------



## PATT

Starting to think that the delays are for a reason other than materials.

Could there be an impending announcement regarding a S-Line version as per Autocar quote last week:



> The overall S-Line model - comprising all of the styling mods - should be available by the end of the year.


I'm thinking Auto pack, RS4 19" + slight styling changes.

Personally I hope not but only a thought :idea:


----------



## Toshiba

Delays are due to materials.

Extract from an email i have from Audi.

Apologies for the delay in getting back to you, this one has required some investigation.

We have previously communicated that the start of production for this option was wk42. After investigation it appears that vehicles with Auto Pack are not currently scheduling for build. The reason for this appears to be that the pack contains a rear view mirror with rain sensor, which requires a different windscreen, and unfortunately this is currently unavailable. The production and supply team will be updating the Network based on this new information this thursday.

Hope this help - im sure some will moan at me when the situation changes but this is how it is now.


----------



## Johnnywb

Don't worry Tosh, the majority of people are thankful for your posts, we appreciate that Audi haven't got a clue what's going on and that the whole situation seems to change on a whim.

Thanks for the post tho.

Who needs a windscreen anyway?


----------



## ezzie

here, here.

other than the windscreen bit


----------



## Johnnywb

Do you think i could ask Audi to supply the car without the windscreen and then just take it to Autoglass when it arrives?!!!


----------



## Toshiba

lol, your cars due in Jan - you might be ok for a windscreen by then.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Delays are due to materials.
> 
> Extract from an email i have from Audi.
> 
> Apologies for the delay in getting back to you, this one has required some investigation.
> 
> We have previously communicated that the start of production for this option was wk42. After investigation it appears that vehicles with Auto Pack are not currently scheduling for build. The reason for this appears to be that the pack contains a rear view mirror with rain sensor, which requires a different windscreen, and unfortunately this is currently unavailable. The production and supply team will be updating the Network based on this new information this thursday.
> 
> Hope this help - im sure some will moan at me when the situation changes but this is how it is now.


Thanks Tosh - the lady that promised to call has obviously lost my number (or the will to live) 

I don't quite understand why they would need a different windscreen compared to a car without the sensor. On my A3 the rear view mirror seemed to be just stuck to the windscreen, so why the type of windscreen would matter, I don't know. If the part number is different, I hope the Autoglass people check with owners before fitting a new windscreen to an Audi with rain / light sensors.


----------



## Toshiba

As i understand it the sensor for the rain is behind where the mirror attaches to the screen, hence they are different screens.


----------



## Karcsi

Just been reading up on it. It's something to do with the tinted band at the top, where the sensor is located. The sensor is actually part of the rear view mirror, but works by bouncing light off the windscreen. It is refelected differently when wet, which it can detect. I guess that if there is a tint across the top of the windscreen, that effect is greatly reduced.

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3102/is_4_125/ai_n16348093

I would hope they can get the glass in sometime in the next few months.


----------



## ali_2006TT

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delays are due to materials.
> 
> Extract from an email i have from Audi.
> 
> Apologies for the delay in getting back to you, this one has required some investigation.
> 
> We have previously communicated that the start of production for this option was wk42. After investigation it appears that vehicles with Auto Pack are not currently scheduling for build. The reason for this appears to be that the pack contains a rear view mirror with rain sensor, which requires a different windscreen, and unfortunately this is currently unavailable. The production and supply team will be updating the Network based on this new information this thursday.
> 
> Hope this help - im sure some will moan at me when the situation changes but this is how it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tosh - the lady that promised to call has obviously lost my number (or the will to live)
> 
> I don't quite understand why they would need a different windscreen compared to a car without the sensor. On my A3 the rear view mirror seemed to be just stuck to the windscreen, so why the type of windscreen would matter, I don't know. If the part number is different, I hope the Autoglass people check with owners before fitting a new windscreen to an Audi with rain / light sensors.
Click to expand...

I had to replace one of these screens on a Merc SL recently, it had the rain sensor, radio ariel, was heated...so all the mods...it ended up costing about Â£350


----------



## Johnnywb

Toshiba said:


> lol, your cars due in Jan - you might be ok for a windscreen by then.


Haha, it'd be nice to think so wouldn't it!


----------



## Rebel

My car should be buils in week 34 and i would get it this week...
My dealer called today Audi.nl and thet could see wuth the COM number where the car was at that moment on their pc.

It was in build this week, so i get it next week.
Strange because i saw the building wheek on paper from audi confirmed a few weeks ago.

So i think that it's quite a mess there in Gyor.
Or same rich guy from saudi arabie, did buy 30 TT's at once,which they made first in one week and the rest had to wait?

So the good news is, my car will be a week younger.
The bed news is, i will be another week over here with comments and other "shut-up" things .....from frustration.

8)


----------



## Toshiba

I told you week 34 was trainee week - they are having to put back on the bits that's have either fallen off, or are close to. (else the gerbils fell out of the wheel in the engine) :lol:

Glad my cars not a week 34/35 car. i'd just reject it and wait for a week 37 car - its all in the vintage.

just sit back, shut up and enjoy the wait. :wink:


----------



## dillonw

Hi Tosh / Guys

Just an update on my car as i still don't really know where i am.

I took the isofix off my car as well as the short shift. I took the chance to add IPOD and bose.

The spec is now

2.0 t
Phantom Black
Bose
Magma Red Leather
18 inch turbine alloys
Heated front seats
ipod
multifunction steering wheel
gsm phone prep
symphony

I know there is a delay on the ipod. week 36 i think and the phone prep is 38.

At present my dealer says that my car isn't confirmed. that makes sense because of the ipod and phone prep but they still have my estimated delivery date as 15th sep. I would say probably mid october.

So bareing in mind that i ordered and paid a deposit within days of the announcement. when would i be looking to get the car ?

Oh and how much to trade in a 150 convertible 03 plate with 32k on the clock lol

Lyndon


----------



## Toshiba

Ipod shouldn't make a difference mines confirmed build for 37. I dont see any restricting options.

We are currently week 36.

If you car is not confimed - that means - at a guess min build week of 41
41 is w/c 9th Oct. The car then still needs to ship and be prep'd (2 weekish) meaning around 23rd Oct to you.

What build date (scheduled does the Audi system say?)

Value Now,

Audi TT Roadster T
1.8 Petrol 2-door Convertible
5 Speed Manual Front Wheel Drive
Year: 2003 03
Mileage: 32,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
Â£13250

Average condition:
Â£12000

Below average condition: 
Â£10750

2 months - could be a big drop in trade ins. Get the dealer to commit to a value now.


----------



## dillonw

Thanks for that,

I last spoke to my dealer last week and at that point that hadn't got a confirmed date. They had no other information but stressed I would be the first to know when something happened.

In other words, shut up and wait like everyone else. I've been staggered at how little the staff know about the lanuch of the TT and the relevant production hold ups.

I feel as though, everytime i ring up i am am putting them out.

I'll give them another bell tomorrow and try and get it sorted once and for all.

Also, thanks for the part ex info. I have budgeted for around 13k so not a million miles away

Would the phone prep not hold the car back ?


----------



## Toshiba

dillonw said:


> I feel as though, everytime i ring up i am am putting them out.


Sound like you're using my dealer.



dillonw said:


> Would the phone prep not hold the car back ?


No the car can be confirmed for the week that the option becomes available. ie when i had ISOFIX, my scheduled build week was for the first week that option could be built 42t

Asking for information about something you have ordered is not unreasonable in my book. Nor is expecting the dealer to treat you with respect.


----------



## Karcsi

Just spoken to Audi CS again. Still no news on when the full autopack will be available - she will phone when she gets word from Germany. She feels the the Autopack will not be available until well into 2007!

Plus, she assures me that DVD Sat Nav is a January 2007 option - not week 49, nor week 44 as we have been led to believe from some dealer bulletins so far. Arse!

I asked why the options have been moving around / staggered. She said that Audi have always worked this - to gauge customer demand before making arrangements for the options to become available for production. Sounds like a lastminute.com approach - Audi decide what a customer will have, which may not be quite what you want to order.

If the Autopack comes on line, I think I might drop the sat nav - save me a fair few quid and get the car a few months earlier. I can't really say I'll be lost with it - well, not if I stop and ask for directions.


----------



## dillonw

OMG !!!

I have a confirmed date of week 40 !!!!

Am in total shock, apparently i should get it week commencing the 16th

Thanks for all your help guys, especially tosh

Will keep you posted


----------



## Toshiba

NP, glad your happy. Hope its worth the tears.

ps note they didnt tell you the month tho :roll:


----------



## Luke_tt

Anybody got any updates on the short shift???

Bit concerned as we're entereing week 36!


----------



## neilholmes50

Has anybodybody heard about delays to red magma leather??? a rep in Lincoln audi says the factory arnt making it yet and will be a four week delay (mind you he also said this about ipod!!!). funnily enough i'm getting used to only believe what comes from this forum and nothing that audi tell me :evil:


----------



## squiggel

neilholmes50 said:


> Has anybodybody heard about delays to red magma leather???


better not be...:evil:

And pretty sure there isnt.


----------



## CamV6

what's 'autopack' please? :?


----------



## Karcsi

squiggel said:


> neilholmes50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybodybody heard about delays to red magma leather???
> 
> 
> 
> better not be...:evil:
> 
> And pretty sure there isnt.
Click to expand...

Don't now why it should be. I've seen a good couple of dealers have a demo car with magma red leather.


----------



## Karcsi

CamV6 said:


> what's 'autopack' please? :?


Automatic lights, rain sensor, dimming rear view mirror, dimming and folding door mirrors. I'm only interest in the dimming parts, but their the ones that are delayed, I think. You can have the folding mirrors at this stage.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Karcsi said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's 'autopack' please? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I think. You can have the folding mirrors at this stage.
Click to expand...

Thats what i was told


----------



## Rebel

If i don't get my TT this week, than i'm gonna help my dealer with decorating his showroom........


----------



## Toshiba

what colour do u have in mind?


----------



## Luke_tt

blood red!


----------



## Karcsi

Aren't dealership salemen's blood blue - they are cold blooded, aren't they?


----------



## sandhua1978

Only option was the light grey interior with black headliner and the 6CD in dash mp3 cd changer.....

Colour is brilliant black,

Any ideas? Been told "mid october" but no confirmed date as such..


----------



## Toshiba

Mid Oct.. for what build date?.. maybe but it would be going complete round about now if that was the case. Delivery mid Oct, doubt it very much, dealers dreaming again.


----------



## Rebel

My car did arrived today at AUDI NL, friday he will arrived at the dealer, and tuesday i can....*show him the money*....


----------



## R6B TT

Karcsi said:


> Aren't dealership salemen's blood blue - they are cold blooded, aren't they?


Are they alive at all ?

I wouldn't employ any Audi dealer salespeople I've met yet in one of my sales teams


----------



## Karcsi

My dealer is saying that cars with the Autopack are now going confirmed - so what ever the problem was, it's been sorted.

My question is though, on your system order sheets, is the autopack listed as one item or the three(/four) individual items it is made up of: folding mirrors, dimming rear view mirror, rain / light sensors? I only have the first two on my order in the system and will be querying it with the dealer.

Also, according to my dealer, when ever the order system is updated, Audi have to remove all the orders, update the system, and place them back. This is why the order date on mine has change from May to September. Well, if that's what has happened, they have missed off the multifunction steering wheel. Perhaps we should be checking periodically with the dealer whether the system is still accurate holding our orders? :?


----------



## Johnnywb

So yours has gone confirmed Karcsi??

If yours has, hopefully mine will too as we seem to have been waiting for the same options - DVD Sat Nav and the Autopack, i hope so!!

Seeing my dealer on Saturday if all goes to plan, maybe he'll hav some good news!


----------



## Karcsi

Sadly, not me. The DVD is still scheduled for week 49. But the dealer had other customers with similar specs (except the DVD satnav) and those have gone confirmed. It is only the DVD satnav which is holding mine up at this point. Fingers crossed that Audi have things sorted now.


----------



## ali_2006TT

Dealer has just emailed me saying my car has now gone confirmed as week 42...delayed due to Short Shift. I had already been told a few weeks ago by ACS that it was confimed for week 38.

Have other cars been confirmed earlier than this with SS...just to save me reading all the way back through this thread.

I am like a bull!! :x


----------



## DoubleB

Based on what you said yesterday I have played bloody hell today with dealer and Audi CS who were telling me SS was the reason for the delay !! - Oops

I think it is delayed to week 42 but I also think that the bicolour alloys are now delayed - they are showing as Nov 06 in the new brochure - a complete change to the original brochure where the standard 10 spoke were the ones with a Nov date - What a shambles

I think you are getting it built as quickly as you can with your spec

Unfortunatley the changing specs and uncertainty etc has spoilt the experience for me

I am sticking with my order since I have no car but I will never buy a car from Audi UK again.


----------



## DoubleB

Based on what you said yesterday I have played bloody hell today with dealer and Audi CS who were telling me SS was the reason for the delay !! - Oops

I think it is delayed to week 42 but I also think that the bicolour alloys are now delayed - they are showing as Nov 06 in the new brochure - a complete change to the original brochure where the standard 10 spoke were the ones with a Nov date - What a shambles

I think you are getting it built as quickly as you can with your spec

Unfortunatley the changing specs and uncertainty etc has spoilt the experience for me

I am sticking with my order since I have no car but I will never buy a car from Audi UK again.


----------



## Pete225

My car is confirmed with bi-colours. Build week 42.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone any info about the Auto pack my car has been confirmed with the option removed ,if there isn't a delay I will not be happy


----------



## Karcsi

Audi CS just rang to confirm that the full autopack is available from 6 Nov (week 45). I'm changing my order 2mrw so should see whether it goes confirmed or not.


----------



## Karcsi

Audi CS just rang to confirm that the full autopack is available from 6 Nov (week 45). I'm changing my order 2mrw so should see whether it goes confirmed or not.


----------



## Karcsi

Audi CS just rang to confirm that the full autopack is available from 6 Nov (week 45). I'm changing my order 2mrw so should see whether it goes confirmed or not.


----------



## cedwardphillips

This is the text, verbatim, from Audi UK's weekly product and supply update (13/9/06). as you can appreciate, this is all we, at the dealerships, get. It is also handed down from the factory so Audi UK are as helpless as you and I :

Please note that a number of TTC-2 orders cannot be scheduled until later build
weeks due to the following restrictions. Please review your orders and where
necessary make your customers aware of any potential delay in delivery lead times:
â€¢ Factory restrictions until week 45 on sports suspension.
â€¢ Start of production on USB connection is week 10 2007.
â€¢ Start of production on Sat Nav system Plus is week 49.
â€¢ Factory restrictions until week 42 on Short shift gear box.
â€¢ Alloy wheels 9J x 19 â€œ20-spokeâ€ and Alloy wheels 9J x 19 â€œ7-arm double spokeâ€
have been released for factory ordering and start production from week 46.
(13/09/06)
â€¢ Special order paint is now available to order through Audi exclusive in the usual
way. (13/09/06)
â€¢ Deliveries of launch cars start from September 4th. TTC-2 launch date is September 16th.
(30/08/06)
â€¢ Launch cars with the option of Magnetic Ride have been produced without the painted
brake calipers. (02/08/06)
â€¢ iPod connection cannot be ordered in combination with CD auto-changer. (05/07/06)[/img]


----------



## ali_2006TT

cedwardphillips said:


> This is the text, verbatim, from Audi UK's weekly product and supply update (13/9/06). as you can appreciate, this is all we, at the dealerships, get. It is also handed down from the factory so Audi UK are as helpless as you and I :
> 
> Please note that a number of TTC-2 orders cannot be scheduled until later build
> weeks due to the following restrictions. Please review your orders and where
> necessary make your customers aware of any potential delay in delivery lead times:
> â€¢ Factory restrictions until week 45 on sports suspension.
> â€¢ Start of production on USB connection is week 10 2007.
> â€¢ Start of production on Sat Nav system Plus is week 49.
> â€¢ Factory restrictions until week 42 on Short shift gear box.
> â€¢ Alloy wheels 9J x 19 â€œ20-spokeâ€ and Alloy wheels 9J x 19 â€œ7-arm double spokeâ€
> have been released for factory ordering and start production from week 46.
> (13/09/06)
> â€¢ Special order paint is now available to order through Audi exclusive in the usual
> way. (13/09/06)
> â€¢ Deliveries of launch cars start from September 4th. TTC-2 launch date is September 16th.
> (30/08/06)
> â€¢ Launch cars with the option of Magnetic Ride have been produced without the painted
> brake calipers. (02/08/06)
> â€¢ iPod connection cannot be ordered in combination with CD auto-changer. (05/07/06)[/img]


when was this info available?

edit: sorry re-read top line..take it this is why I goit an email yesterday


----------



## cedwardphillips

I'm sure you've all waited ages for them but at least you'll get them soon - in the space of a week (ie before and after launch weekend) our expected delivery has gone from march to july 2007! so just console yourselves with the effect on residuals as you wait a few more weeks....


----------



## cedwardphillips

latest product and supply bulletin arrived this afternoon, TT info as follows:



> TTC-2
> â€¢ Please review your customer orders as most should now have a scheduled build
> week. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ Sports suspension has been released for factory ordering and starts production in
> week 50. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ Start of production on USB connection is week 10 2007. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ There are factory restrictions on Sat Nav system Plus until week 49. Orders with
> this option are still not showing a scheduled build week. (20/09/06)


i hope this helps some of you.


----------



## ali_2006TT

cedwardphillips said:


> latest product and supply bulletin arrived this afternoon, TT info as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC-2
> â€¢ Please review your customer orders as most should now have a scheduled build
> week. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ Sports suspension has been released for factory ordering and starts production in
> week 50. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ Start of production on USB connection is week 10 2007. (20/09/06)
> â€¢ There are factory restrictions on Sat Nav system Plus until week 49. Orders with
> this option are still not showing a scheduled build week. (20/09/06)
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this helps some of you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rebel

does anyone knows that the "audi exclusive colour" option will delay your order?


----------



## merlot

Still no Imola Yellow yet?


----------



## Toshiba

shouldnt do - it is now available.


----------



## coley

Hi new to the site. Just bought a new Mk2 TT 2.0 T FSI, cancelled order and should be here this week. Car has rear parking sensors and folding mirrors.

Been Charged Â£200 for the folding mirrors, I could not find this as a option. Told by the dealer that was part of the Auto dimming package at Â£450 but dealer received memo from Audi stating that only folding mirror part of the package available and to charge Â£200, is this correct or is the dealer trying it on?

Regards


----------



## ali_2006TT

it is part of the auto pack but there is a lot to that pack so I wouldn't want to pay Â£200 for them....but I guess from their point of view if you don't take the car for Â£200 over list many other will.

Are you getting it at list price?


----------



## merlot

I'd take it - its the only thing in the pack I want so I would view it as a Â£250 saving.


----------



## coley

yes paying list price, no discount.


----------



## ali_2006TT

coley said:


> yes paying list price, no discount.


In that case take it...you could easily pay a premium to get a car so quick....and not be getting anything extra for your money.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Auto Pack is delayed until at least Feb :?


----------



## Karcsi

You must be joking! :evil: Week 42 CS told me 3 weeks ago. What useless bu99ers, if it's true.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Karcsi said:


> You must be joking! :evil: Week 42 CS told me 3 weeks ago. What useless bu99ers, if it's true.


I've had a week long chat with Audi cs teliing them that I wasn't happy. I had ordered the option pack then deleted it when it wasn't available now it was available and I haven't got it.They checked it out and told me next Feb at the earliest :?


----------



## Karcsi

Milton Keynes is a short drive away. Now, where's me gun. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Johnnywb

Someone had better be joking....


----------



## Karcsi

I'm sure CS don't know what they are talking about. I just rang my dealer and he says that my car is now factory confirmed to be built week 45, and they estimate I will have the car by the middle of November (5 weeks time).

Another customer with the auto pack is getting his car built as I write (week 42), so there cannot be a problem with the auto pack.


----------



## Johnnywb

Personally if there is a delay on the autopack i'll be reconsidering my order. This must be one of the most ridiculous car launches ever.


----------



## Karcsi

Same here. I love the new car, but frankly Audi have been utter pants with their approach. If I can't get exactly the car I want until Feb at the earliest because of something as silly as this, then they can keep it. I'll just make do with what I have and save up for something else.

My diary says it's start of week 41 today. Why did the dealer correct himself to say it was week 42 and not 41? Strange.


----------



## ali_2006TT

Don't play this movie - there's a trojan hidden in the codec it says you need to download
:evil: beware...looks like a virus... I have got myself a nice fat virus from following this link above! 

Can anybody help? Norton hasn't cleaned it up fully


----------



## vanos

Karcsi my car has been confirmed for w.44 and the dealer said I would get it end of November. Yours is w.45 and you will have it middle november??? it doesn't add up :? 5 weeks from w.45 is like october something


----------



## Karcsi

Not sure how their sums work either. The order paperwork draw up 3 weeks ago says delivery for 14 November (Week 46 according to my diary). So, doesn't seem logically that that would be possible if they are building it the previous week. I would think 2 weeks minimum from the end of the build week for transport and prepping. I will give them a call today to see how things are shaping up.


----------



## ggruosso

ali_2006TT said:


> Don't play this movie - there's a trojan hidden in the codec it says you need to download
> :evil: beware...looks like a virus... I have got myself a nice fat virus from following this link above!
> 
> Can anybody help? Norton hasn't cleaned it up fully


Try software called SpyWare Doctor by PCTools. Start up windows in safe mode with no network and then run SpyWare Doctor


----------



## ali_2006TT

ggruosso said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play this movie - there's a trojan hidden in the codec it says you need to download
> :evil: beware...looks like a virus... I have got myself a nice fat virus from following this link above!
> 
> Can anybody help? Norton hasn't cleaned it up fully
> 
> 
> 
> Try software called SpyWare Doctor by PCTools. Start up windows in safe mode with no network and then run SpyWare Doctor
Click to expand...

cheers, got it sorted in the end...used ad-aware.

Thanks


----------



## cooper505

Spoke to my dealer today and after first saying expected build date would be Jan, he has now told me it will be April 2007.

I ordered two days before launch, any one else have a build that long away or is it just me!

cheers


----------



## ezzie

That's an inordinately long wait. What's your spec and dealer?


----------



## Toshiba

cooper505 said:


> Spoke to my dealer today and after first saying expected build date would be Jan, he has now told me it will be April 2007.
> 
> I ordered two days before launch, any one else have a build that long away or is it just me!
> 
> cheers


You can't have ordered before the launch - you could have put in a top draw order like a lot of us did (i did mine in sept 05). These orders got collected up and they then got uploaded to audi in august for build dates. However we ALL got dates this year (dependant on options - dont get me started on that subject)

Has your dealer said why you only got an original date of Jan? April sounds about right for an order PLACED NOW.


----------



## Jack8

Hi all first post. I ordered mine 21st September and have not heard a thing. How long do I wait.

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba

Give it another hour then start calling.

Hello and welcome

Specs?


----------



## Jack8

Thanks

Spec as follows:

2.0 TFSI 200 PS 6 speed
Phantom Black, pearl effect
Upholstery ; Fine Napper leather Black
Multi Function Steering Wheel
Cruise Control
CD Autochanger
Sat Nav

Thats about it. Ordered via Audi Southampton.

They did say it woulc take between a month and 3 months.


----------



## Toshiba

Well thats still not as bad as the chap above who ordered in april and will not get his untill after you get yours.


----------



## Jack8

No there does seem to be delays. I think I will check up with them next week.


----------



## cooper505

I ordered two days before launch (obviously not soon enough!!)

2.0 TFSI DSG Auto
Phantom Black, pearl effect 
Upholstery ; Fine Napper leather Red 
Multi Function Steering Wheel 
Cruise Control 
USB connection
Sat Nav Pro
18" Turbines
Sports Suspension
Tyre Pressure Mon
Bose Sound
Heated + Power Seats
Xenon
Rear park sensors
Auto Dim / Fold mirror

The only thing i think is delayed is the USB, i said to my salesman if i changed to ipod would that get me a better build date. He said no.

I think they just totally screwed my order up and now im at the back of the queue.

Would it do me any good to order from another showroom, maybe they have more allocations to dish out. Mines with Basingstoke.

Here to hoping anyway. Never trust a salesman, thats what i say.


----------



## Toshiba

Sat nav pro and auto pack mean you will have build date of around feb.

It does say in the book when these option should have come out. Cant really blame the dealer. Dealer is right now tho, changing you options when the build schedule is already full to april wont make a difference so you may as well stick with it.

Sorry.


----------



## Karcsi

Toshiba said:


> Sat nav pro and auto pack mean you will have build date of around feb.
> 
> It does say in the book when these option should have come out. Cant really blame the dealer. Dealer is right now tho, changing you options when the build schedule is already full to april wont make a difference so you may as well stick with it.
> 
> Sorry.


Auto pack is fine, if my order is anything to go by. But that's neither here nor there if allocations are chocka until Easter.


----------



## merlot

Just noticed that the auto pack is not on the configurator. Anyway, its just the folding mirrors that I would want.

I presume that the TTR with have everything available from launch in March/April?


----------



## Karcsi

merlot said:


> Just noticed that the auto pack is not on the configurator. Anyway, its just the folding mirrors that I would want.
> 
> I presume that the TTR with have everything available from launch in March/April?


With Audi, you can never assume anything!


----------



## cooper505

Dealer called me today, i should get the car now in January!!!!

Only thing is no USB, i have changed to Ipod but it will mean i will get the car 2/3months earlier.

Build week 49

2.0 TFSI DSG Auto 
Phantom Black, pearl effect 
Upholstery ; Fine Napper leather Red 
Multi Function Steering Wheel 
Cruise Control 
USB connection (Now Ipod)
Sat Nav Pro 
18" Turbines 
Sports Suspension 
Tyre Pressure Mon 
Bose Sound 
Heated + Power Seats 
Xenon 
Rear park sensors 
Auto Dim / Fold mirror


----------



## Johnnywb

Have just spoken to my dealer. DVD sat nav is now NOT available until week 4.

Not happy. Not sure whether to cancel the sat anv and get an sfter market unit an djust live with the fact that the DIS won't work or to start looking for something else.

Really don't understand what the issue is? THey're still producing A3,4 etc with it, so what makes it special?


----------



## Toshiba

You've gone this far seems a waste to back down now?


----------



## Johnnywb

Yeah, it's such a ball-ache. Spoke to Audi today, apparently the issue is that the Sat Nav + unit simply won't fit in a TT at the moment according to them?!!! Hence why the date is going back and back. Giving it some hard thought, but think i'm going to delete it from my options and go for the Pioneer unit instead and sacrifice the DIS display. It's annoying, but i'm not carrying on down this track with the date going back and back. With the first build week at wk 4 now, soonest i could get my car would be march. inreality, it'll be end of march / April it's just too late, and that's assuming there aren't any more delays...


----------



## Toshiba

My new one is Week 3


----------



## Johnnywb

Is that with Sat Nav +?


----------



## tt_drj

Confirmed with my dealer this morning, DVD Nav has been pushed back to Build Week 4 and I should expect delivery just in time for an '07' plate 

That's almost a year after placing the order... Plenty of time for any other production issues to be sorted before they build mine then :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb

Finally got fed up with it.

Sat Nav +
Bluetooth phone prep
and iPod

deleted from order

Pioneer Avic HD1-BT ordered.

Annoying, but i'm not waiting until the end of Jan for it to be pushed back again.

Annoyed that i feel like I'M messing my dealer around. I know it's not his fault at all that Audi are messing about. Grr


----------



## tt_drj

Had a call back from my dealer today empathising over delay on DVD Nav.
He said he's going to take the matter up with the factory and ask for compensation for the extended delay. What, if anything, is it reasonable to expect?

Not holding my breath that I'll be offered anything though...


----------



## JasonHendry

Is the reason that delays are occuring that IPOD & USB are not speccable with Sat Nav +. My dealer showed me something on her pc from Audi that read somethong along the line that a lot of orders are being bounced back to Audi Uk Sales office from the Factory because cars have been specced with IPOD/USB and Sat Nav + and this is not a possibe combination. The last sentance reads: This will lead to delays on some cars built slots.

I have bought a Demo car in 3.2 and have ordered a 2T for build week 9 with sat nav + without USB/Ipod and I have had a confirmed build date.

I will pop into my dealer over the next couple of days and find out what the document she was showing me was called and let you all know.

Jason


----------



## Toshiba

Ipod and USB cant be ordered with sat nav+ it will always be like that id guess. Says it in the brochure too.


----------



## romans55

Toshiba said:


> Ipod and USB cant be ordered with sat nav+


I thought the combination was that you could have either Ipod or USB with Sat Nav+.But couldn't have Ipod and USB with it. Confused :?


----------



## tt_drj

romans55 said:


> I thought the combination was that you could have either Ipod or USB with Sat Nav+.But couldn't have Ipod and USB with it.


Correct! My car with DVD Nav plus AND iPod link is built and probably waiting import clearance at Grimsby at the moment.

The Audi sales brochure even recommends that you should specify either a CD Changer, iPod or USB if you have DVD Nav Plus. You can only have ONE of these though.


----------



## Toshiba

Prehasps its to do with the functionality of the ipod. Guess its the fabled firmware fix we are all waiting for.


----------



## marcusgilbert

tt_drj said:


> romans55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the combination was that you could have either Ipod or USB with Sat Nav+.But couldn't have Ipod and USB with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! My car with DVD Nav plus AND iPod link is built and probably waiting import clearance at Grimsby at the moment.
> 
> The Audi sales brochure even recommends that you should specify either a CD Changer, iPod or USB if you have DVD Nav Plus. You can only have ONE of these though.
Click to expand...

Hi tt_drj
I'd appreciate some screen shots of the DVD SatNav+ when you finally get your mitts on it. I have ordered it also, but have yet to see it in the flesh.

Cheers, Marcus


----------



## tt_drj

Just had the call from my dealer to say he's expecting my car to arrive with him tomorrow and would I like to go down and inspect it   

I'll take the camera with me :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Yeehaaa!!! Bet you can't sit still!?


----------



## tt_drj

iTs ' h aRD to t ype whe n yO u'r e dA n cing roun d the room.
That's better, sat down now!


----------



## Boycey

Hi,

I spoke to Audi GB this morning and there was no news on the S-line kit, can anybody throw some light on it?


----------



## marcusgilbert

tt_drj said:


> iTs ' h aRD to t ype whe n yO u'r e dA n cing roun d the room.
> That's better, sat down now!


So did you get to see her? Got any pics?

.


----------



## tt_drj

marcusgilbert said:


> So did you get to see her? Got any pics?


The car arrived at the dealership on Friday, but unfortunately I haven't been free to go and see it yet. (My wife was staging a charity event on Saturday and that took up most of Friday with final preparations!)

I now plan to go on Wednesday this week and will take photos.


----------



## Toshiba

Boycey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I spoke to Audi GB this morning and there was no news on the S-line kit, can anybody throw some light on it?


AUK are NOT releasing it in the UK. it will become std at facelift time just like the MKI TT did.


----------



## Philr

Front & rear floor mats now standard


----------



## Philr

USB can now be specced with Sat Nav.

It is now 'recommended' whereas before the brochure stated 'cannot be combined'.


----------

